# Intel Overclocking Guide



## NoAffinity

*What is overclocking?*

Firstly, it is currently the mostly widely used word that does not appear in the English dictionary.







Secondly, it is operating hardware (particularly CPU, RAM, motherboard, and video card) above and beyond rated specs. Rated specs are the level to which a particular piece of hardware is expected to, has been tested to, and is warranted to perform. What this equates to in the real world is a certain price tag for a certain level of expected performance. Overclockers strive to determine not what hardware _should_ do, but what _can_ do.

Overclocking is more of an art than a science. There is no combination of settings that will yield the best results for every system. Greater experience does make the overclocking process less cumbersome, but it is and always will be a trial and error process. Don't be afraid to experiment, but always take things slow and be cognizant of temperature and voltage limits.

*Overclocking Basics* (particular to Intel systems, though many of the concepts apply to AMD systems as well)

*1)* *Limitations* - Each hardware component has physical limitations that, at a minimum, meet the rated (stock) specifications. In the process of thoroughly overclocking a system, the actual limitations of various components will be found. In general, the CPU, RAM, and motherboard will control the overclock, but other components such as the PSU and cooling will have a major impact on overclocking abilities. Depending on which of the three primary components (CPU, RAM, and mobo) is the first to reach its limits, different steps can be taken to squeeze more out of the other components. Video card overclocking is generally independent of overclocking the components previously listed.

*2) Overclocking in the BIOS vs. overclocking software* - Whenever the option exists, manipulating BIOS settings is the best way to accomplish overclocking. BIOSes on value/low end motherboards and on proprietary systems such as Dells and HPs generally have few to no options available for overclocking. On such systems, there is the potential to overclock through software, though there is not a single piece of software to overclock every board.

*3)* *CPU FSB vs. external clock speed* - Intel overclocking is achieved via the front side bus or system bus. Depending on your system, it can be noted as FSB, CPU frequency, CPU speed, clock speed, or something similar in the BIOS. Intel CPUs more recent than Pentium 3s are "quad pumped". This means that the external clock speed (the value shown in the BIOS) is one fourth the FSB, i.e. external clock speed = FSB/4.

*4)* *DDR frequency vs. external clock speed* - Conversely, DDR RAM transmits data on both sides of a tactical signal, effectively performing two functions per single clock cycle (i.e. DDR frequency = 2 x external clock speed). That is why it's referred to as Double Data Rate RAM. The discussion of RAM applies equally to DDR, DDR2, and DDR3. There are a variety of ways this is displayed in the BIOS; some display the DDR frequency and other show it as a ratio of the CPU:RAM, which will be discussed below.

*5) Dividers* - The ratio of CPU:RAM is known as a divider. On older Intel systems, best performance is achieved through highest possible stable operation in synchronous (1:1) CPU:RAM operation. On such systems, the higher the FSB, the better performance. Newer Intel systems can benefit from a divider that favors the RAM (e.g. 3:4 which means the RAM runs as 4/3 the external clock speed - the CPU always operates at the external clock speed). It is generally best to start with a 1:1 divider and then test other dividers for potentially greater performance.

*6) Multipliers* - The multiplier is the ratio of external clock speed to processor frequency, i.e. external clock speed x multiplier = processor frequency. Older Intel CPUs had a locked multiplier, most current Intel CPUs have a multiplier that can be adjusted downward, and most Extreme Edition CPUs have multipliers that can be both lowered and raised. CPUs tend to have a maximum frequency, which can be achieved through whatever combinations of external clock speed and multiplier that are available (e.g. if a CPU can handle 3.6 GHz, it can do so equally at 400x9, 450x8, and 600x6). Manipulating the multiplier permits fine tuning of CPU settings in relation to the RAM and mobo settings.

*7) RAM Timings* - All RAM has a series of latencies, generally referred to as timings. Smaller numbers are faster or "tighter" while larger numbers are slower or "looser". As RAM is overclocked, it is necessary to apply looser timings, and conversely, RAM can often be run at tighter timings by either running it below stock speed or by increasing the voltage.

*8) Voltages* - Different components of the system receive different amount of voltage, and it is generally necessary to increase voltages as frequencies are increased beyond stock speeds. The three most commonly tweaked are vcore (CPU voltage), vdimm (RAM voltage), and vMCH (Northbridge/memory controller). Excessive voltage can shorten the life of component or cause failure.

*9) Temperatures and cooling* - Quality cooling is essential to achieving and maintaining a good overclock. The temperature of various components should be monitored to ensure that they are being sufficiently cooled. CPU cooling receives the most attention. The stock cooler that comes with most retail CPUs is generally not suitable for overclocking. There is a wide variety of aftermarket air coolers that provide a correspondingly wide degree of cooling. Water cooling is a popular, though more expensive, way of cooling components (generally limited to CPUs and video cards, though there are water blocks available for many types of components). Extreme cooling options such as phase change are also available. In general, the cooler the component, the further it will overclock. Installing an aftermarket cooling on the Northbridge is common for moderate to high overclocks. There are also aftermarket coolers for Southbridges and RAM, though those components do not often require additional cooling in most systems or sufficient additional cooling can be provided by placing a fan to blow across the component.

*10) Steppings, batches, weeks* - Intel occasionally makes a large update to a processor line, and it shows as a new stepping. Processors can often be identified by batches or weeks as well. This information can often be used to give a general prediction of overclocking potential, though it is not a guarantee. There are good overclocking processors that come out of "bad" weeks/batches and poor overclockers that come out of "good" ones. The odds of getting a good overclocker from a "good" week/batch is simply greater than from a "bad" one.

*11) CMOS Jumper* - Unstable overclocking settings can cause a system to freeze and/or not boot. Should rebooting not reset the system, stock settings can be restored by manipulating the CMOS jumper. Some motherboard have a CMOS reset button, and some have BIOS features to automatically prevent lock ups due to unstable overclocking settings.

*BIOS 101*

The BIOS on most boards can be accessed by pressing the DEL key at system startup. It is safe to browse through the BIOS options, and it is important to be familiar with the various options. BIOS options and terminology will vary from motherboard to motherboard, though the same basic options are available on all boards that can be overclocked (along with a host of advanced options).

BIOS menus are navigated with a keyboard. The arrow and Enter keys are used to browse and select menus and options. The ESC key accesses higher level menus, and when hit from the main menu, it will exit the BIOS (first prompting if the user wants to abandon changes and exit). The F10 key generally prompts the user to save changes and exit.

Before tweaking settings that directly affect overclocking, there are some standard settings that affect stability that should be set. They may not appear exactly as listed, but it will be something similar.

Spread Spectrum = disabled
PCI/AGP/PCIe = fixed, locked, or 33/66/100 (It is essential to lock the PCI and AGP frequencies, though some systems may benefit from a slightly raised PCIe frequency)
Stop unused PCI clock = enabled
Legacy USB = disabled
Furthermore, ensure that the Initial Display Adapter is set accordingly (i.e. PCI, AGP, or PCIe, depending on the video card's interface). It is also a good idea to disable any unused features (e.g. serial port, parallel port, onboard audio, etc.) as this will free up resources.

Finally, any option relating to CPU frequency, RAM frequency, RAM timings, or voltages should generally be set to manual.

*Overclocking Process*

As stated above, overclocking is an art. Juggling the various settings can seem overwhelming initially, and it's often difficult to fight the urge to raise an overclock quickly. It is very important to be patient and take baby steps while making adjustments.

In general, the overclocking procedure is -

Increase the external clock speed by a small amount.
Exit BIOS and boot to operating system.
Test for stability and monitor temperatures.
Return to BIOS, tweak settings, and repeat process.
In greater detail -

*1) Baby steps* - Increase the external clock speed in small increments. "Small" is relative to the stock speed of the system, though 3-5 MHz is common for Pentiums while 5-10 MHz is common for newer CPUs. These numbers can be responsibly tweaked for a variety of reasons including personal experience and knowledge that a particular CPU stepping/week/batch is a good/bad overclocker. The steps can also be larger early in the overclocking process and smaller as the system gets closer to its limits. The important thing is to not take too large of a step as too many other variables can change if large jumps are made.

*2) Boot up* - Be sure to save your settings before rebooting. Some motherboards offer overclocking profiles, which can save settings after a CMOS reset or even a BIOS flash. Unsuccessful boots are not uncommon. Either return to step 1 and lower the external clock speed or jump to step 4 for other tweaks.

*3) Stability testing* - There are a variety of stability testing programs available, and they should be employed frequently during the course of overclocking. The extent of stability testing is up to individual preference, and there are a wide variety of philosophies concerning testing. It is generally a good idea to do at least a brief test at every step with a more thorough test every few steps. Some quality testing programs are -

Super Pi - Good for quick tests and benchmarking. This program will not provide robust stability testing.
Prime95 and Orthos - These programs provide thorough testing, and some versions work automatically on multiple core processors.
OCCT - Another thorough stress testing program.
Memtest86 - An excellent RAM testing program. Great for ruling out or identifying the RAM settings as an issue.
A brief test with one of these programs might be for several minutes to an hour with a thorough test ranging from several hours to a full day. Be sure to monitor temperatures when stress testing.

*4) Return to BIOS and tweak* - If stability testing was successful, return to step 1 and further increase the external clock speed. If the system booted but did not test stable, there are several settings which may help. They include -

Adjust vcore - Increase the vcore one notch and repeat the testing. If more than two notches are required, try adjusting another setting.
Adjust RAM timings and vdimm - If a bit of vcore doesn't do the trick or Memtest86 identified the RAM as the source of instability, tweak the RAM settings. Loosening RAM timings and/or increasing vdimm may address this issue. Be aware that excessive vdimm will void most manufacturers' warranties.
Adjust Northbridge voltage - Higher frequencies require additional voltage to the NB. In general, this setting only goes up a few notches from stock speed to extreme overclocks. Stock Northbridge coolers may not be able to handle additional voltage, so it may be necessary to invest in aftermarket cooling.
As with increasing the clock speed, it is important to change these settings in small steps, reboot, and test for stability.

*Maximizing the Overclock on a System*

One way to simplify overclocking is to initially take the RAM out of the equation. Select a divider such that the RAM does not exceed stock speeds; this permits attention to be focused on the CPU and motherboard. Once the maximum overclock of those two components is found, manipulate the divider to determine the optimal frequency for the RAM. Be sure to use Memtest86 to test RAM stability. A few complete passes with that software is generally a good indication of stability.

Manipulating the CPU multiplier can lead to better performance on systems that support that feature. First, find the maximum CPU frequency as described above with the stock multiplier. Then, determine other combinations of external clock speed and multiplier that equate to the same CPU frequency. Using the example from item number 6, above, that CPU could equally handle 400x9 and 450x8. If the RAM and motherboard could safely handle the higher frequencies, the lower multiplier would most likely produce the best performance. Trial and error plays into this equation as well, due to the complexities of modern systems. It is important to benchmark a system with appropriate applications (e.g. using gaming benchmarks for a gaming system, productivity benchmarks for an office system, etc.) to see which combination of settings provide the best performance. Remember that each set of components is unique, and that the goal of overclocking is performance not any specified settings.


----------



## hop1hop2

"NoAffinity" is the best!!!


----------



## NoAffinity

hehe, thanks hop!


----------



## Lando95

Just a clarification to #2, Quad Pumped Bus means that the bus is able to transfer 4 electric signals per clock cycle. 8 bytes * 200million bytes/sec(aka fsb) * 4(quad pumped bus) = 6400mb/sec theoretical bandwidth.

Edit: I believe that is right, please correct me if not.

Edit: I meant to say "bits", not "bytes".


----------



## NoAffinity

heh, I never exactly knew what those words equated to, but that certainly sounds correct.


----------



## hop1hop2

where did the "8 bytes" come from?


----------



## Lando95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hop1hop2*
where did the "8 bytes" come from?

OOps, my bad, I meant 8 bits. I am going from memory here (no pun intended), so if I am wrong, someone please correct me. A single binary digit, also called a bit, is the smallest piece of information that a computer can manage. When 8 values are grouped together, they are called a byte. I meant to say "bits" not bytes.


----------



## Phoenix_Master

I tried looking for the "spread spectrum" and I couldent find it or the "PCI/AGP/SATA" options couldent find the volts, CPU:RAM, ... or anything, looked everywhere I have a 3.2GHZ 1GB cache Intel D865PERL MOBO
HELP
I wanna get this thing to at least 3.8GHZ


----------



## NoAffinity

Quote:

6) Proprietary systems do not overclock. Dell, HP, Gateway and Intel-manufactured boards all have their front side buses locked.
To further elaborate on this, the majority of other necessary options are either grayed out or completely unavailable as well. Sorry, bud, Intel-manufactured boards do not allow OC'ing.


----------



## Phoenix_Master

Isnt there ANY other way???


----------



## NoAffinity

You could try software OC'ing (clockgen, cpusoft), but it's pretty unreliable, and not really recommended...or pick up a new mobo.


----------



## Phoenix_Master

Where can I download those programs?????

and what new MOBO do you suggest (best) ???


----------



## NoAffinity

clockgen: http://www.cpuid.com/clockgen.php

cpusoft: doesn't seem to be available any longer

absolute best mobos: Abit IC7-Max3, Asus P4C800-E Deluxe

cost-effective performers: Abit AI7 or IS7, Asus P4P800-E Deluxe


----------



## Phoenix_Master

I wanna go with the Asus P4P800-E Deluxebut will installing this new mobo need formatting and partition for my HD ??
will my twinmos DDR ram go with it??

thanx NoAffinity


----------



## NoAffinity

Nice choice.







You will not need to re-format your hard drive...just install the chipset drivers, and any other drivers you will require (onboard sound, onboard LAN). Unless you Twinmos is PC2100 or lower, then it should work fine.







: Let us know once you get it...we want to see some positive results!


----------



## SniperStud

How do you check, all your pc info, like what your mobo is, temp, and all that good stuff? im kinda of a pc noob i just know graphix


----------



## NoAffinity

Well, to ID your mobo, just pull the side panel off and see if you can't find a part number...then google it.







Sandra and CPU-Z can also ID chipsets, processor types and RAM type and quantity.


----------



## NuTz

Wow, that's a very detaild overclock description!!
I'm looking forward trying it myself later this week









Since my English isn't "all that" I probably will post more then a few questions..
Maybe someone here would be so kind to check my specs and tell me "exactly" what to do... apart from the MSI P.A.T. features on my mobo...









/me Searching for English - Dutch vocabulary !!

ThnX!


----------



## NoAffinity

You've got a nice system there!







Just follow the guide, start pushing it, and when you hit a wall, don't hesitate to ask questions. Just start a new thread when you need to.







We're here to help.


----------



## cchu2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoAffinity*
You've got a nice system there!







Just follow the guide, start pushing it, and when you hit a wall, don't hesitate to ask questions. Just start a new thread when you need to.







We're here to help.









any way to unlock the front system bus on a dell series 8300 cuz im sick of 2.8 ghz


----------



## NoAffinity

Nope. Dell mobo's have the options greyed out (the necessary modules aren't implemented into the BIOS). You can try software overclocking, like clockgen, but it's not very reliable.


----------



## cchu2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoAffinity*
Nope. Dell mobo's have the options greyed out (the necessary modules aren't implemented into the BIOS). You can try software overclocking, like clockgen, but it's not very reliable.

damn is there anyother thing i can oc other than my processer i could oc my gpu maybe my ram idk plz help


----------



## zokus

Nope, ur pretty much done for OCing, the only other option is to buy a new mobo ect. Other than software Ocing, but like noAffinity said, it'll give you lots hassels.


----------



## NoAffinity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cchu2004*
damn is there anyother thing i can oc other than my processer i could oc my gpu maybe my ram idk plz help

You can overclock your video card. My personal favorite VC OC'ing utility is Rage3dTweak, but there are plenty of good ones out there. Check the VC section for other suggestions.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

GODI LOVE THAT GUID.........WOOHOO


----------



## Akkarin

Is it possible to OC e-machines?


----------



## NoAffinity

Probably not. Check the BIOS and see if you have the necessary options available.


----------



## Akkarin

only thing i have found is a multiplier. are there any tools that I could use to OC it?


----------



## ThE_GeNeRaL

yes there is try softfsb or clockgen theres plenty more try www.majorgeeks.com in the processor catergory


----------



## Akkarin

hey thanks i will check em out


----------



## Akkarin

ok i cant use clockgen i only have a celeron...


----------



## NoAffinity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akkarin*

ok i cant use clockgen i only have a celeron...


I believe clockgen is based on the motherboard, not the processor. Your mobo has to be supported...


----------



## Akkarin

yeah my mobo is uh....not quite sure *****...none of the programs can detect it for some damn reason.


----------



## ismolika

Hello, Just OCed my CPU after reading your post.
Here is my numbers
CPU: P4 3.2E ---3837 after OC
MB: Soyo 4I875 Dragon 2 Black
Memory: 2x 512 3200 + 2x 512 2700= 2G
Vudeo Card: FX 5500 oc
CPU fan temp :49C
Case temp:38C
FBS: 240
Bus Sp: 960

I prolly can play with memory settings but donno how hehe
thnks


----------



## NoAffinity

That's a nice OC...especially with a Soyo.







What speed is the memory running at?


----------



## ismolika

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoAffinity*

That's a nice OC...especially with a Soyo.







What speed is the memory running at?


3200/400ddr's at 200Mhz.
2700/166/133's at 166 and 133
I think this is right. How do you get them faster?
thnks


----------



## sean_4c

hi.. tnx for the oc tips. tried oc'ing my system and now im runnin it at 3.7GHz from 2.8GHz.. thats 265x14. i tried to pump it up to 270x14 to get it to almost 3.8GHz but my system reboots. by the way my vcore is set to 1.7v. is it safe to maybe set to 1.75 or 1.8.. in this way, maybe it can help stablilize my system and hopefully i could get it running to 3.8GHz.. i have a thermaltake spark 7 fan also. is there any othere way to speed up my computer?? wish i could reach 4GHz.. hehe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoAffinity*

That's a nice OC...especially with a Soyo.







What speed is the memory running at?


----------



## sean_4c

which is better?? radeon x800xt or geforce fx6800?


----------



## YiffyGriffy

A 6800GT in most cases performs about the same as an X800XT PE for about $200 less, not to mention X800XTs are very hard to come by. And the 6800GT can pretty easily be overclocked into a 6800Ultra and continue to out perform the X800XT. And lastly, the 6800 has SM3.0 and DirectX 9.0c support, and the X800XT doesn't, so I say 6800 all the way!


----------



## ThE_GeNeRaL

i would go for a 6800 ulra cause of its 80k + aqua mark 03 scores


----------



## sean_4c

ey i need some more tips. any other way to gain more speed? isy cooling enough.. i need some feedbacks with thermaltake spark 7.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YiffyGriffy*

A 6800GT in most cases performs about the same as an X800XT PE for about $200 less, not to mention X800XTs are very hard to come by. And the 6800GT can pretty easily be overclocked into a 6800Ultra and continue to out perform the X800XT. And lastly, the 6800 has SM3.0 and DirectX 9.0c support, and the X800XT doesn't, so I say 6800 all the way!


----------



## Nob

Hello, I have followed your guide. A few questions I have.

Will upping the FSB cause more heat, or only upping the voltage?
I dont have the option to increase voltage, either the default, or i can change it to <ignore>.

Also, I have stock cooling. How much temperature for my cpu should I keep?

Number of CPUs1
APIC ID0
NameIntel Pentium 4
Code nameWillamette
SpecificationIntel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.70GHz
Family/Model/SteppingF12
Extended Family/Model0/0
Brand ID8
PackagemPGA-478
Core SteppingD0
Technology0.18?
Instructions SetsMMX, SSE, SSE2
Clock Speed1715.3 MHz
Clock multiplierx17.0
Front Side Bus Frequency100.9 MHz
Bus Speed403.6 MHz
L1 Data Cache8 KBytes, 4-way set associative, 64 Bytes line size
L1 Trace Cache12 KÂµops, 8-way set associative
L2 Cache256 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64 Bytes line size
L2 Speed1715.3 MHz (Full)
L2 LocationOn Chip
L2 Data Prefetch Logicyes
L2 Bus Width256 bits


----------



## NoAffinity

Heat is generated primarily from increase in voltage. Upping clock speeds will generate some heat, but more noticeably when voltage is raised. I forget what the recommendation for williamettes is, but I think it's 60C max. I wouldn't go over that under load.


----------



## Nob

Ty for replies.

I can reach my desktop at 120x17 = 2040 mhz. 
However, I has no sound. 
"Bad direct sound driver. Please install proper drivers or select another device in configuration"

With sound, I am only able to do 111x17 = 1887 mhz.

Anyone tell me whats wrong here?

-----
edit: seemed to fix the problem. I disabled serial port 1 and 2, and parallel port. Now it can run at 2040mhz.

However in my bios, i cant seem to find "unused pci clock, spred specrum, or the pci/agp/stat" .


----------



## SpookedJunglist

NoAffinity said:


> *What is overclocking?*
> 
> Firstly, it is currently the mostly widely used word that does not appear in the English dictionary.
> 
> but bootylicious was added thanks to beyonce and snoop
> what is this world coming to. that sucks we should all email websters
> 
> heres there link
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/help/contact.html
> let em know that overclocking is a word
> 
> Fold for OC
> Rep me for no reason


----------



## NoAffinity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nob*

Ty for replies.

I can reach my desktop at 120x17 = 2040 mhz. 
However, I has no sound. 
"Bad direct sound driver. Please install proper drivers or select another device in configuration"

With sound, I am only able to do 111x17 = 1887 mhz.

Anyone tell me whats wrong here?

-----
edit: seemed to fix the problem. I disabled serial port 1 and 2, and parallel port. Now it can run at 2040mhz.

However in my bios, i cant seem to find "unused pci clock, spred specrum, or the pci/agp/stat" .


You probably don't have these options in your BIOS. And the loss of sound is due to the PCI bus not being locked. You're probably stuck with a max of 111...and even that may prove unstable once you start gaming or doing other stuff.

^Seriously, what is this world coming to? bootylicious---->


----------



## sean_4c

hello nob. yeah i think both factors could affect heat. my mobo has an automatic reboot feature which if it detects sudden temperature rise, it will restart your computer and it will set the bios defaults automaticlly. well my computer reboots everytime i set my FSB too high so what i do is reduce the FSB to 5mhz. also i advice you purchase a cooling fan right away. the faster fan the better. with system tmp, for me 55C is ideal. 60 is way to high.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nob*

Hello, I have followed your guide. A few questions I have.

Will upping the FSB cause more heat, or only upping the voltage?
I dont have the option to increase voltage, either the default, or i can change it to <ignore>.

Also, I have stock cooling. How much temperature for my cpu should I keep?

Number of CPUs 1
APIC ID 0
Name Intel Pentium 4
Code name Willamette
Specification Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.70GHz
Family/Model/Stepping F12
Extended Family/Model 0/0
Brand ID 8
Package mPGA-478
Core Stepping D0
Technology 0.18?
Instructions Sets MMX, SSE, SSE2
Clock Speed 1715.3 MHz
Clock multiplier x17.0
Front Side Bus Frequency 100.9 MHz
Bus Speed 403.6 MHz
L1 Data Cache 8 KBytes, 4-way set associative, 64 Bytes line size
L1 Trace Cache 12 KÂµops, 8-way set associative
L2 Cache 256 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64 Bytes line size
L2 Speed 1715.3 MHz (Full)
L2 Location On Chip
L2 Data Prefetch Logic yes
L2 Bus Width 256 bits


----------



## Nob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoAffinity*

You probably don't have these options in your BIOS. And the loss of sound is due to the PCI bus not being locked. You're probably stuck with a max of 111...and even that may prove unstable once you start gaming or doing other stuff.

^Seriously, what is this world coming to? bootylicious---->










and how would u lock your pci bus?


----------



## NoAffinity

If you don't have the option in your BIOS, then you can't, and it will clock asynchronously with the FSB.


----------



## blink

i overclocked my P4 1.8a to 1.9 and I hit 58 C on heavy load ( especially playing games ). Is my temp too high? i'm using stock cooling.


----------



## blink

u mentioned that northwood should not go beyond 55C. i'm using P41.8 overclocked to 1.9 only. Under heavy load, i get 58 C. So is your 55 C ment for heavy load or idle?


----------



## NoAffinity

55C is max under load. What type of cooling do you have? At the very least, I would recommend investing in some Arctic Silver 5. That will bring temps down ~5C.


----------



## blink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoAffinity*

55C is max under load. What type of cooling do you have? At the very least, I would recommend investing in some Arctic Silver 5. That will bring temps down ~5C.


I'm using intel stock cooling. at 55 C, my fan was running at ~3900rpm. i didn't know my fan could go that fast until i overclocked my P4. I thought of adding extra fans on my casing coz currently it only has one fan at the back sucking air out. my temp casing is around 45 C ( is it bad? ). 
by the way, how can i change the CPU Multiplier on my albatron 865pe pro, it was grayed out in my BIOS.


----------



## archer_456

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blink*

I'm using intel stock cooling. at 55 C, my fan was running at ~3900rpm. i didn't know my fan could go that fast until i overclocked my P4. I thought of adding extra fans on my casing coz currently it only has one fan at the back sucking air out. my temp casing is around 45 C ( is it bad? ). 
by the way, how can i change the CPU Multiplier on my albatron 865pe pro, it was grayed out in my BIOS.


What are you rooms ambient temps? A rule of thuimb is to keep case temps no more than 5 degrees more than room temp. You really need to add at least one more fan for air intake, preferably in the front or side of the case, this will drop your case temps a little. I like to have at least 2 intake and 2 exhaust.

You will not be able to change the multiplier, Intel locks this feature, unless you are lucky enough to get an engineering sample, LOL All Overclocking will have to be done by increasing the FSB (Front Side Bus).


----------



## blink

Coz i read somewhere ( i wonder whether i read wrongly ), that lowering the Multiplier and increasing the FSB is better. anyway, i just added one small fan in front of my casing and the temp of my casing is around 39C-43C. 
I drop my processor speed from 1.9 to 1.87 ( 105 to 104 ), but my temp did not drop...still around 50-55C. weird...but when i drop the FSB, i did add voltage to my ram. Will it affect the processor heat in anyway?


----------



## archer_456

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blink*

Coz i read somewhere ( i wonder whether i read wrongly ), that lowering the Multiplier and increasing the FSB is better. anyway, i just added one small fan in front of my casing and the temp of my casing is around 39C-43C. 
I drop my processor speed from 1.9 to 1.87 ( 105 to 104 ), but my temp did not drop...still around 50-55C. weird...but when i drop the FSB, i did add voltage to my ram. Will it affect the processor heat in anyway?


An aftermarket heat sink and fan along with some AS5 will definitely drop your CPU temps down. What are your room temps? Your case temps still seem a little high. Try runnning with the side panel off to see if it helps drop the temps down. If it does, then you need more air circulation in the case. When you overclocked did you raise the Vcore any? if so how much. Also increasing the Ram voltage should not affect the CPU temps. Increasing the FSB 4-5Mhz Should not make much difference in the CPU temps either IMO. That is a very minor overclock.


----------



## blink

I did not raise my Vcore yet coz it is still stable. All i did was increase the Vdimm. Well, i'm currently out of cash, so i'm finding solutions for a cost effective modification. 
If i would increase the Vcore, my temp will surely shoot up rite? heat sinks are expensive. i read in some reviews on the net that they could overclock P41.8 to ~2.5 while using stock cooling and still maintain temp around 50C-55C which i think is quite good compared to mine. 
Do u know where i can get the gel that some ppl place on top of the processor before they put the HSF on it. Will it help in cooling the chip? as in effective?


----------



## archer_456

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blink*

I did not raise my Vcore yet coz it is still stable. All i did was increase the Vdimm. Well, i'm currently out of cash, so i'm finding solutions for a cost effective modification. 
If i would increase the Vcore, my temp will surely shoot up rite? heat sinks are expensive. i read in some reviews on the net that they could overclock P41.8 to ~2.5 while using stock cooling and still maintain temp around 50C-55C which i think is quite good compared to mine. 
Do u know where i can get the gel that some ppl place on top of the processor before they put the HSF on it. Will it help in cooling the chip? as in effective?


The more you increase the Vcore the more heat that will be gerated. I don not advise increasing it until you become unstable. As for the heats, have you tried opening the side panel to see if it helps cool down everything, at least until you can get better cooling? The gel (Thermal Compound) is Arctic Silver 5 and you can get a tube of it here ---> http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProduc...100-008&depa=0 and yes it very effective even with stock cooling.


----------



## blink

I'll try that out...thanks for the recomendation. mayb after that, i'll push my processor higher and see how far it can go with just stock cooling.


----------



## bo1nk

_Granted thereâ€™s a lot of info here, and it may not all make sense immediately. Donâ€™t hesitate to ask questions, start a thread, rely on the guys that have been at it for a while. We were all newbs once, and I personally have fried more than a couple pieces of hardware (some expected, some not expected). The bottom line, have fun, keep it within the parameters outlined, and if you see something that doesnâ€™t look right *(like greatly fluctuating FSB frequency)*, then shut your comp down, clear CMOS and try again. _

What do you mean "fluctuating FSB frequency"? and if that does happen what do you do to fix it?


----------



## NoAffinity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo1nk*

_Granted thereâ€™s a lot of info here, and it may not all make sense immediately. Donâ€™t hesitate to ask questions, start a thread, rely on the guys that have been at it for a while. We were all newbs once, and I personally have fried more than a couple pieces of hardware (some expected, some not expected). The bottom line, have fun, keep it within the parameters outlined, and if you see something that doesnâ€™t look right *(like greatly fluctuating FSB frequency)*, then shut your comp down, clear CMOS and try again. _

What do you mean "fluctuating FSB frequency"? and if that does happen what do you do to fix it?


This was strictly in reference to one personal experience I had, in which I fried both CPU and mobo in one fell swoop. I had a MSI 845 Ultra-ARU mobo and P4 1.6 willy. Now, this was all in a Compaq case (extremely limited space/airflow) and with crappy air cooling on the CPU, keep in mind. I pushed it to 2.1, which it held momentarily, with CPU frequency fluctuating from ~2140 mhz to 2090 mhz. If your fluctuating that greatly, shut it down immediately...you've pushed too far.


----------



## bo1nk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoAffinity*

This was strictly in reference to one personal experience I had, in which I fried both CPU and mobo in one fell swoop. I had a MSI 845 Ultra-ARU mobo and P4 1.6 willy. Now, this was all in a Compaq case (extremely limited space/airflow) and with crappy air cooling on the CPU, keep in mind. I pushed it to 2.1, which it held momentarily, with CPU frequency fluctuating from ~2140 mhz to 2090 mhz. If your fluctuating that greatly, shut it down immediately...you've pushed too far.










hmmm you got me worried now









my fsb sometimes goes from 212 ~ 218 and its set to 216 (and its 16 multiplier).. but only for a moment.. thats okay right?

Its not overclocked much.. a 3.2 to 3.45







very disappointing i noe hehe


----------



## NoAffinity

anything over 10 mhz fluctuation, i would be concerned. what you're seeing is normal.


----------



## bo1nk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoAffinity*

anything over 10 mhz fluctuation, i would be concerned. what you're seeing is normal.


hmm but thats from 216 (3456) to 218 (3488) to 212 (3392mhz) pretty big jumps isnt it?


----------



## sean_4c

hi just curious.. i've been ocing my system for quite a while but i haven't tried changing some settings in RAM timing.. what does it mean? what happens if it is tight or loose? i've checked mine and it was default to 2.5-8-4-4.. does 0.5 difference contribute a chane in my system's stability? also how can i avoid BSODs? this is happening usually when i'm playing a game so what i do is lower my FSB.. is there anyway i can stop my computer from BSODs without lowering down the FSB?


----------



## NoAffinity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sean_4c*

hi just curious.. i've been ocing my system for quite a while but i haven't tried changing some settings in RAM timing.. what does it mean? what happens if it is tight or loose? i've checked mine and it was default to 2.5-8-4-4.. does 0.5 difference contribute a chane in my system's stability? also how can i avoid BSODs? this is happening usually when i'm playing a game so what i do is lower my FSB.. is there anyway i can stop my computer from BSODs without lowering down the FSB?


We got something for that, too.









http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?t=1807


----------



## Akshunhiro

G'day people. Just looking over the RAM 101 post... Very educational! Well done. I stumbled across it when I was looking for info on RAM to fit my mobo since I needed to upgrade and wasn't sure if it would support DDR500. I just wanted to know how to get the best performance out of my computer with my current hardware. I have spent alot of money on my machine and really just want the best out of it.

Your thoughts?


----------



## NoAffinity

Very nice system there!







Looking over your specs, my only recommendation would be a better power supply, and possibly a sound card. For now, though, if you haven't started OC'ing yet, just start with the procedure outlined here. Let us know how it goes, and if you run into any snags, don't hesitate to start a thread. CPU-Z screenies are always helpful for us, when asking for help.


----------



## HiNRG

I would just like to say that your guide ROCKS!









Im going to try to overclock my P4 tonight to a simple 3.4~3.5ghz to see how it all works out and once I get better cooling I will go for something way higher. I need to get myself a better motherboard and hdd before I can get myself better cooling tho so it might be a couple of months.


----------



## hondaxl

Hi,
Excelent article, I just applied the motherboard setup and saw an imediate improvement. Using dr Hardware V5 6.0.0e I went from a CPU running at 1.2ghz to 1.5ghz. My temperature is sitting at 45*c. Should I raise the Clock Speed higher.
Jetway266 P4FM 400 fsb
DDR400 256 Meg
DDR266 256 Meg
Celeron 1.7 Ghz
Geforce 2 64 Meg
7200rpm 60Gig Maxtor
Audigy2
broadband Cable
My thoughts are that the system is still underspeed, but as this is the first time I have played with these settings I would like an opinion from some one with more Knowledge and exsperience.
I would appreciate any help.
Newbie Hondaxl


----------



## Wetchaser

Soon i will be giving this stuff a shot, im sure i will be reading from this guide.


----------



## NoAffinity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hondaxl*

Hi,
Excelent article, I just applied the motherboard setup and saw an imediate improvement. Using dr Hardware V5 6.0.0e I went from a CPU running at 1.2ghz to 1.5ghz. My temperature is sitting at 45*c. Should I raise the Clock Speed higher.
Jetway266 P4FM 400 fsb
DDR400 256 Meg
DDR266 256 Meg
Celeron 1.7 Ghz
Geforce 2 64 Meg
7200rpm 60Gig Maxtor
Audigy2
broadband Cable
My thoughts are that the system is still underspeed, but as this is the first time I have played with these settings I would like an opinion from some one with more Knowledge and exsperience.
I would appreciate any help.
Newbie Hondaxl


If you can, definitely go higher.







Can you post some CPU-Z screenies (both the CPU and memory tabs)?


----------



## hondaxl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoAffinity*

If you can, definitely go higher.







Can you post some CPU-Z screenies (both the CPU and memory tabs)?


to: Noaffinity
I don't seem to be able to get just the screen shot, but CPU-z allowed me to create a HTML report. I hope this is enough. 
Hondaxl

CPU-Z Report

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU-Z version 1.26.

CPU(s) 
Number of CPUs 1

Name Intel Celeron 
Code Name Willamette 
Specification Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.70GHz 
Family / Model / Stepping F 1 3 
Extended Family / Model 0 0 
Brand ID 10 
Package mPGA-478 
Core Stepping E0 
Technology 0.18 Âµ 
Supported Instructions Sets MMX, SSE, SSE2 
CPU Clock Speed 1920.8 MHz 
Clock multiplier x 17.0 
Front Side Bus Frequency 113.0 MHz 
Bus Speed 452.0 MHz 
L1 Data Cache 8 KBytes, 4-way set associative, 64 Bytes line size 
L1 Trace Cache 12 KÂµops, 8-way set associative 
L2 Cache 128 KBytes, 4-way set associative, 64 Bytes line size 
L2 Speed 1920.8 MHz (Full) 
L2 Location On Chip 
L2 Data Prefetch Logic yes 
L2 Bus Width 256 bits

Mainboard and chipset 
Motherboard manufacturer 
Motherboard model P4M266-8233, 
BIOS vendor Phoenix Technologies, LTD 
BIOS revision 6.00 PG 
BIOS release date 11/04/2002 
Chipset VIA P4M266 (VT8751) rev. 0 
Southbridge VIA VT8233A rev. 0 
Sensor chip Winbond W83697HF

Graphic Interface AGP 
AGP Status enabled, rev. 2.0 
AGP Data Transfert Rate 4x 
AGP Max Rate 4x 
AGP Side Band Addressing supported, not enabled 
AGP Aperture Size 64 MBytes

Memory 
DRAM Type DDR-SDRAM 
DRAM Size 512 MBytes 
DRAM Frequency 113.0 MHz 
FSB







RAM 1:1 
DRAM Interleave 4-way 
CAS# Latency 2.5 clocks 
RAS# to CAS# 3 clocks 
RAS# Precharge 3 clocks 
Cycle Time (TRAS) 5 clocks 
# of memory modules 2 
Module 0 DDR-SDRAM PC3200 - 256 MBytes 
Module 1 DDR-SDRAM PC2100 - 256 MBytes

Software 
Windows version Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (Build 2600) 
DirectX version 9.0c


----------



## NoAffinity

hit the 'Print Scrn' button, then open MS Paint, copy and paste, and upload via the manage attachments button (below the submit reply button).


----------



## steveo42024

In your oc guide it says the loosest ram timings are 3-8-4-4 and in the ram guide it says 3-4-4-8. Just thought id let you know.


----------



## NoAffinity

CPU-Z displays it as 3-4-4-8, from the top down. Some BIOS'es (like the IC7 I had at the time of writing the guide) show it as 3-8-4-4, from the top down. Othe BIOS'es will even list the respective timings differently.


----------



## steveo42024

Gotcha


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

I've been through the guide a whole bunch of times.. but I'm still having trouble.. I've got my CPU up to 3.997Ghz, non stable, But when I try to put the Vcore up any higher, It won't POST. I know its not the Temps that are holding me back (30idle, 42 load) nor is the PSU.. any suggestions?


----------



## SniperStud

it could be some sort of safety feature i dont know thats weird


----------



## NoAffinity

It could very well be the temps at that speed. I had a very similar thing occur w/ my 3.2E. At upper-3.9's, and vcore at +300mV (which is how this BIOS offers vcore adjustability), It wouldn't boot stably. At +250mV at the exact same settings, it boots and runs prime stable. The conclusion I'm left to drawn the processor (in both your and my case) is incapable of running those speeds at those temperatures (in my case, assumedly, that extra vcore brought temps up to just high enough that stable operation wasn't possible). If you were to throw a TEC cooler on there, or phase change or summat, I bet it would boot right up.


----------



## neo bahumat

hi guys, im real new to the idea of overclocking, but i heard celerons were wuite god for this, i read the guide and was really interested in trying to boost my speed up









here are my system specs










would some1 mind letting me know if it is possible to overclock these settings? if so then thats great, ill get to it over the weekend and id let ya now the results

thx in advance


----------



## YiffyGriffy

Motherboard, and RAM to an extent, will determine whether or not you can overclock. And sorry to bust your bubble, but while Celerons do achieve some nice clock speeds, their actual useful performance is still quite less than that of a Northwoord or Prescott core because of the significantly less L2 cache and slower bus speeds


----------



## neo bahumat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YiffyGriffy*

Motherboard, and RAM to an extent, will determine whether or not you can overclock. And sorry to bust your bubble, but while Celerons do achieve some nice clock speeds, their actual useful performance is still quite less than that of a Northwoord or Prescott core because of the significantly less L2 cache and slower bus speeds










its cool, im not looking to do something incredible here, but if i can boost it up, even 300 mhz, its all good


----------



## YiffyGriffy

Well if your motherboard supports overclocking (FSB adjustments) you probably could get 3GHz out of that thing.


----------



## Sane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoAffinity*

This was strictly in reference to one personal experience I had, in which I fried both CPU and mobo in one fell swoop. I had a MSI 845 Ultra-ARU mobo and P4 1.6 willy. Now, this was all in a Compaq case (extremely limited space/airflow) and with crappy air cooling on the CPU, keep in mind. I pushed it to 2.1, which it held momentarily, with CPU frequency fluctuating from ~2140 mhz to 2090 mhz. If your fluctuating that greatly, shut it down immediately...you've pushed too far.










 That had nothing to do with the power supply you were using?


----------



## Sai_Jao

excellent ...in future i redirect intel oc newbies here


----------



## Jaggedlion

Nice one NoAffinity, i'll be recomending this! keep up the good work and thanks for the help you gave me a couple of days ago

Jag


----------



## heavymetalglenn

i found this guy i know, and his school is getting rid of all its old pcs... they are giving them away for free. i was thinking i would grab some of the Pentium I ... thats right, they are Pentium I's... and see what i can do with the old systems. im doing it for fun and want to see what i can do with free stuff, but can u guys plz help me out and tell me how to overclock these old pieces of junk? i think he said he would get me a 486 and some spare parts.. i dont know tons, but i want to give this a shot. if i fail... i can always sell the stuff as antiques or just smash it. anyhow, can i get some tips?


----------



## NoAffinity

Most older boards allow for FSB and multi adjusment via motherboard jumpers. I would be surprised if they offered any sort of voltage adjustability. Just get the mobo's manual, to find out how to adjust the jumpers. If they are true Pentiums (i.e. pre-Pentium Pro), then you should be able to adjust the multiplier, as well as FSB.


----------



## heavymetalglenn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoAffinity*

Most older boards allow for FSB and multi adjusment via motherboard jumpers. I would be surprised if they offered any sort of voltage adjustability. Just get the mobo's manual, to find out how to adjust the jumpers. If they are true Pentiums (i.e. pre-Pentium Pro), then you should be able to adjust the multiplier, as well as FSB.


we are not gonna be able to find manuals for them.,.. but we r just gonna tinker with the bus speed and see what we can do. gonna have to get some good cooling, but im pretty sure we have that covered... if u know anywhere i can get the manuals for cheap (free is better... im broke...) plz tell me!


----------



## Stevo3

try the web site of the mobo manufacturer

jesus this thread has over 20,000 views

noaffinity you should be proud man


----------



## NoAffinity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heavymetalglenn*
we are not gonna be able to find manuals for them.,.. but we r just gonna tinker with the bus speed and see what we can do. gonna have to get some good cooling, but im pretty sure we have that covered... if u know anywhere i can get the manuals for cheap (free is better... im broke...) plz tell me!

Get the mobo part number. I'm sure you can get them from either the manufacturer web site or www.driverguide.com (login: driver1, password: all).


----------



## TwEaK_MoNkeY

one question referring to the propper aim of this article is.. what does it mean by keeping memory ratio 1:1 ????


----------



## SCHMITTY769

My mobo has this AI overclocking thing which ups speed and such by percentages instead of Mhz. Do any of u know if this increases the FSB or just the processor speed. Also, my comp only has 256 pc2100 RAM (need...better...ram...), how badly is this limiting the performance of my rig?

Thanks

P.S.- U guys rule, I found a ton of useful info here.


----------



## steveo42024

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SCHMITTY769*
My mobo has this AI overclocking thing which ups speed and such by percentages instead of Mhz. Do any of u know if this increases the FSB or just the processor speed. Also, my comp only has 256 pc2100 RAM (need...better...ram...), how badly is this limiting the performance of my rig?

Thanks

P.S.- U guys rule, I found a ton of useful info here.

Very limiting if you want to overclock. Welcome!


----------



## Solid Snake

Im about to over clock my p4 but i want to get one of those temperature programs that tells you cpu and case teperature.


----------



## HEATsynk

The temps should be shown in the bios as you start up your pc.


----------



## raider7656

Im new to overclocking because i have been using proprietary systems. But now i'm in teh process of modding my dell(not so much modding as building a new system and usin the same cpu, drives and RAM).

So heres my question, does the ASUS P4P800S-X have good overclocking ability

im only interested in overclocking my p4 2.53ghz to 2.8-3.0 ghz

btw i have pc2700 ram


----------



## adas

yeah, that asus will be good, BUT that ram will kill u. i really recommend getting something better like 3200 or 3500.


----------



## p1n

Awsome guide... lol i never thought about overclocking b4 this. I have a Asus p4p800 mobo and an intel 2.8E cpu in this machine. I tried to follow the guid but theres just too much stuff i couldnt find in the bios...









i cant find where these 2 are:
PCI/AGP/SATA â€" â€˜fixedâ€™ or â€˜lockedâ€™ or â€˜33/66/100â€™
Stop unused PCI clock â€" â€˜enabled

and i have no clue what ths does:
Spread Spetrum â€" â€˜disabledâ€™ (this option may not exist in your BIOS...not of much concern if it doesn't)

Then i found out that my mombo seems to do the overclocking for me by just selecting a %. This is cool and all but it goes in pretty high intervals (5%,10%,20%,30%) they all worked up to 20%. Heres my problem first of all i would like to do this overclocking buisness myself so i get a greater sence of saticfaction ot of doing it and second when i set it to 30% it seems to stop booting up when it tries to open the bootloader for fedoraC3. Could that be because my ram is ****ty? i wish i could tell it to overclock at 25% im pretty sure that would work fine as im currently sitting at 20% wich bosts my cpu frequency up to 3360MHz.

im rather lost in it all could anyone point me to some more tutorials or try helping me understand what im doing a little better?


----------



## NoAffinity

You definitely need to lock the AGP and PCI buses first. I don't know exactly where this option is in your BIOS, but I know it's in there. I would recommend posting in the mobo section for further help with your P4P800. There are plenty of members that own or have owned that board, and that can be of assistance with it. Just title the thread "Help w/ P4P800 OC'ing" or something similar (copy and paste if you like







), and they will come out of the woodworks.









Your RAM could very well be limiting you, but you could at least put it in a lower divider to find out the max of your CPU...and decide if you want to buy better RAM from there.


----------



## SpookedJunglist

i believe the asus mobos read "Fix"but ive always been an ABIT kinda guy, but been thinking of trying out a DFI for making a pretty PC for my GF


----------



## p1n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoAffinity*
You definitely need to lock the AGP and PCI buses first. I don't know exactly where this option is in your BIOS, but I know it's in there. I would recommend posting in the mobo section for further help with your P4P800. There are plenty of members that own or have owned that board, and that can be of assistance with it. Just title the thread "Help w/ P4P800 OC'ing" or something similar (copy and paste if you like







), and they will come out of the woodworks.









Your RAM could very well be limiting you, but you could at least put it in a lower divider to find out the max of your CPU...and decide if you want to buy better RAM from there.









I read up on alot of material from all over and figured alot out and learned a ton of stuff i had no idea about(lmao even though im a comp sci student)... the only thing im kind of still confused about is what is ment by getting better ram? if its getting a higher frequency rame im afraid i have already got the best my mobo will take... it only goes to PC3200.

edit: i think i solved my own question in NoAffinity great ram guide.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoAffinity*
*RAM 101*

Basic RAM principles:

8) Your mobo will support any speed of RAM above what it is rated for. You can always run faster-rated RAM at slower speeds. The highest official JEDEC DDR RAM speed is PC3200, and all s478 motherboards offer support up to this speed (i.e. w/ an 800 mhz FSB CPU, your highest available divider will be 1:1, which supports DDR400). If you look a little futher into your manufacturer's compatibility list (if they've actually taken the time to test compatibility), you will most likely find that the board does officially support any given higher-rated RAM.

For example, if you can achieve a FSB of 270 with your CPU, then your mobo will support PC4400. If you can achieve a FSB of 240, then your mobo will support DDR500. Again, you can install any faster-rated RAM in your motherboard, but it will only be running at the twice the speed of the system bus.

And another question when i overclocked my comp, cpu-z said my ram was at 3:2 what does that mean? for every 3 cpu cycles it does 2 ram? is there anyway i could lower it back to 1:1 and somehow get this p4 2.8E cpu to 3.6G? thanks for the help guys!

edit: nvm i think i figured this out too... lol good thing i did i could have killed a gig of ram if i kept going at 1:1


----------



## p1n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minsong79*
On my p4p800 e-deluxe mobo, 2.8e is oc'd to 3.6 by having core clock set to 257 mgh. 257 * 14 gives you 3600 mgh. However, when the cpu was air cooled, highest (100% stable) I could get was 3.5 with 55c idle and over 60c load temp. I gave 1.575 vcore. I could get 3.6 with even with air cooling, but prime95 test failed after like 20 min... Last weekend, I got water cooling kit from my girl for valentine's day gift lol~~ As soon as I put the thing on, I raised the vcore to 1.6 and raised the clock to 272, hoping to get 3.8 (1gh oc), luckly, it went up to post, but failed to load windows. so, I tried 3.7. I got it to load windows, but prime95 test failed after couple min.

So, I only gained 100mgh by getting watercooling, but temp is much lower than before. So basically, if you have some watercooling, then you should be able to hit 3.6. by the way, my 2.8e runs fine with 1.6 vcore, but not at 1.625 vcore. However, 1.575 or 1.585 vcore should be fine.

since i have the same mobo and cpu as him i should be able to get it up that high as soon as i figure out how to lock the AGP PCI thing... it says [auto] or [66.66/33.33] or [72.73/36.36] or [80.00/40.00] i have no idea what to set it to so i left it at auto. could someone please tell me what i should set it to.

edit: uhm doesnt the guide say dont go above 1.525 vcore wit a prescott chip? how did minsong79 get it that high without killing his chip?

anyway using what i have learned so far i was able to push my 2.8 prescott up to almost 3.6 [just 30Mhz off







] i couldnt get the FSB above 255MHz but thats ok cause i think i did pretty good with stock cooling and kingston value ram lol. the funny thin was that even with stock cooling my cpu temp was at a decent 48C and 55C load while the mobo was at 26C.


----------



## SCHMITTY769

I've managed to OC my comp to 3.6 from a 3.0, but my vcore is at 1.650-1.712, is there any way to get around that to OC it some more? Also, i have a p4p800s,with the agp/pci/...... locking thing, i've left it on auto and it OC's just fine.


----------



## p1n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SCHMITTY769*
I've managed to OC my comp to 3.6 from a 3.0, but my vcore is at 1.650-1.712, is there any way to get around that to OC it some more? Also, *i have a p4p800s,with the agp/pci/...... locking thing, i've left it on auto and it OC's just fine.*

yeah same... if nothing has burned out yet then i think that should be fine.

getting better and faster ram would help you out alot. And not just for overclocking. you would see a huge diffrence in games if u got a gig of it.


----------



## XDguy

thanx for helping me to 4.9 ghz


----------



## SCHMITTY769

I know, i need more ram, i gonna get a 512 stick once i get the money. Will that lower my Vcore or is there another way because that's what's limiting me.


----------



## urapxfzy421

I have an Asus P4PE mobo with intel 845PE chipset (533 FSB), and a 2.4B and 512mb of DDR333. I have yet to try overclocking, and i was wondering if anyone has experience with a similar set up and can give me some suggestions for stable settings. I'm still using all stock cooling equip.


----------



## NoAffinity

Apply the information provided herein, and keep an eye on load temps. Your 2.4 is a northwood, so 55C is about the max load you want to push.


----------



## urapxfzy421

I made some small changes, making my CPU freq 145 (from 133) and my Vcore 1.55 from 1.525 and my memory frequency 387 from 333. I'm monitoring the temp while my computer is running (using Speedfan 4.21), and at moderate usage, im getting very close to 55, around 52-54. This brought my CPU speed up to 2.61 from 2.4.


----------



## NoAffinity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urapxfzy421*
I made some small changes, making my CPU freq 145 (from 133) and my Vcore 1.55 from 1.525 and my memory frequency 387 from 333. I'm monitoring the temp while my computer is running (using Speedfan 4.21), and at moderate usage, im getting very close to 55, around 52-54. This brought my CPU speed up to 2.61 from 2.4.

Not bad. That's probably as high as you want to go without better cooling. If you feel like it, you could at least pick up some Arctic Silver 5 from a local computer shop (CompUSA's and Fry's' have it), scrape the stock thermal goop off CPU and heatsink, and apply some AS5 as instructed. :thumbsup This would be a relatively inexpensive method for bringing temps down ~5C (and therefore giving you headroom for maybe another 100 mhz).


----------



## p1n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoAffinity*
Not bad. That's probably as high as you want to go without better cooling. If you feel like it, you could at least pick up some Arctic Silver 5 from a local computer shop (CompUSA's and Fry's' have it), scrape the stock thermal goop off CPU and heatsink, and apply some AS5 as instructed. :thumbsup This would be a relatively inexpensive method for bringing temps down ~5C (and therefore giving you headroom for maybe another 100 mhz).

wow ~5C? thats sick!


----------



## coed

Howdy all. Been looking around to see if there was any info for overclocking a P4 1.5 CPU. (Bit of history, I know) Got a little machine sat in the corner, with a 400 FSB mobo, running aP4 1.5 Ghz cpu, 256 DDR RAM. wondered if anyone had had a crack at one of these, and any best suggestions. Multiplier seems to be locked, but wasn't sure if anyone knew of any way around it. Heard ideas from some that by removing one of the pins from the CPU, can either alter/unlock multiplier, but haven't got a clue myself. Thought it bestto ask someone who knows before I take the pliers to the chip.


----------



## steveo42024

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coed*
Howdy all. Been looking around to see if there was any info for overclocking a P4 1.5 CPU. (Bit of history, I know) Got a little machine sat in the corner, with a 400 FSB mobo, running aP4 1.5 Ghz cpu, 256 DDR RAM. wondered if anyone had had a crack at one of these, and any best suggestions. Multiplier seems to be locked, but wasn't sure if anyone knew of any way around it. Heard ideas from some that by removing one of the pins from the CPU, can either alter/unlock multiplier, but haven't got a clue myself. Thought it bestto ask someone who knows before I take the pliers to the chip. 

Did you read the thread you just posted in? its the intel oc guide so read it if you want to know how to overclock your cpu.
Welcome


----------



## Just_clock_it

Hi wicked site guys i have read the topic throughly and not one person has tried to over clock a laptop is there a reason ? one thing i have notice though is the difference in desktop vs laptop temp my lappy shows the processor running @ 65 degreese @ idle and around 68 @ load also hdd runs @54 @idle and [email protected] so can they even be clocked in a safe manor ie: temp wise (running a intel p4 2.2gig)

After i wrote this i did a search and sadlly have found out it aint such a good idea to overclock it oh well looks like ill have to get a desk top to


----------



## 2onin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phoenix_Master*
and what new MOBO do you suggest (best) ???


the Abit IC7-Max3 is tight for socket478 as is
the Asus P4C800. But if you want something that looks amazing get an IC7-Max3, because the Asus kinda looks boring.









Edit: oops... hehe sorry didnt realize how old that post was


----------



## B3 at GOA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoAffinity*
To further elaborate on this, the majority of other necessary options are either grayed out or completely unavailable as well. Sorry, bud, Intel-manufactured boards do not allow OC'ing.









Intel MoBo's do allow for some minor overclocking using what they call in the BIOS "stability test" or "burn-in mode". You can adjust your bus speed from -2% to +4%. I run my P4 3.06/533/133 at +4% burn-in, which amounts to 3.19/555/139. Not a lot, but it does give some improvement, with ZERO change in operating temperature.

They give you this warning about how this is just for system builders to test the limits but I run mine all the time. Isn't that why we're OCer's?


----------



## kaoslord

Hey everyone,
After some research and a lot of reading I decided to take the plunge and see if I can oc my BIB(b*tchinabox). I would like to know if I up the fsb from 100 stock to 120MHz(X4) and everything boots and runs do I still need to up the vcore? Also, nowhere in my BIOS can I find a setting to lock the pci/agp freq. I clocked it up to 2.4GHz and ran prime95 for an hour and a half and got no errors but the temp shot up from 42ish to almost 60C(on a Northwood-yikes!). Also I'm still not too clear on all the RAM settings so I just leave them on default. The values in cpu-Z indicate that the RAM latency settings seem to adjust themselves according to the cpu fsb. 145MHz at 2.0GHz and 160 at 2.4 with 3:4 ratio. Yeah I know, get better RAM.($$$) Since my mobo won't take a processor over 533fsb I guess I'm limited as to how far I can juice it up. Any suggestions would be more than welcome.


----------



## NoAffinity

Yeah, that board probably doesn't offer bus locks. If you're stable for 2 hours, that's generally a good indicator that the system is stable, however, 24 hours of Priming is really recommended to ensure absolute stability. Load temps of 60C are definitely too high. I would do whatever it takes to keep them under 55C.


----------



## OR Geek

What about MPI? I have an MPI with a celeron 2.8 prescott socket 775 with 1x512 DDR3200 ram I have looked everywhere to try and over clock this system. But to no avail...... Is there anyone out there with the knowhow to help me over clock this thing??????


----------



## =Sprint=

nice guide


----------



## =Sprint=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OR Geek*
What about MPI? I have an MPI with a celeron 2.8 prescott socket 775 with 1x512 DDR3200 ram I have looked everywhere to try and over clock this system. But to no avail...... Is there anyone out there with the knowhow to help me over clock this thing??????

if it isnt in ur Bios then chances are no..but if yuo can download clockgen..you may be able to overclock it slightly


----------



## remote_username

funny...

my mobo lets my timeings go to 3-4-4-10

and is it possible that raiseing vcore makes your system more unstable?


----------



## NoAffinity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *remote_username*

funny...

my mobo lets my timeings go to 3-4-4-10

and is it possible that raiseing vcore makes your system more unstable?


Yes, it's possible. If the CPU can't handle the given voltage at the operating temps the voltage produces, then operation will become unstable.


----------



## remote_username

so is 1.42 @ under55c to much?


----------



## NoAffinity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *remote_username*
so is 1.42 @ under55c to much?

You wouldn't think so, but every chip is different, and all chips have thier own overclock/voltage/heat tolerance limitations. Some reach their limit earliet than ohters.


----------



## DragonRomeo

Hey guys, i just read this guide and started overclocking my cpu. I had a question about the final results and roughly what they should be about. Lemme get this straight:

cpu - upper range (as long as its stable)
vcore - upper range that is possible without burning something
ram latency - tight as possible (generally want a tight ram)
ram speed - high as possible (generally want a ram speed equal to cpu speed)

if that's correct, then i wanted to ask is it better for the rig to have a [tighter ram and a lower speed] than a [lower ram and higher speed] or somewhere in between. Or is it that i want a high ram latency and a high speed to match it? I guess i'm just tryin' to figure if i should increase the ram latency.

i'm using:
cpu external frequency: 200/33 overclocked 255/43
memory frequency: increased to 424 (from an auto setting)
cas latency: 3T
ras to cas relay: 4T
ras precharge time: increased to 4T (from 3T)
ras active time: 7T
vcore: (unadjusted) 1.5250

am i doing this right? where do i have some headroom?


----------



## NoAffinity

If you're on an Intel system, higher overall FSB will benefit you more than tighter timings (see RAM guide in sig for more details). If your on AMD, tighter timings are more beneficial. You overclocked to 255 mhz FSB without increasing vcore? That is extremely impressive. Based on your RAM speed, which doesn't appear to be completely accurate (unless the DDR424 was taken from different operational settings than what you listed for the CPU), 'auto' is producing a 5:4 CPU:RAM divider, which would put RAM speed at DDR408 w/ your CPU at 255 mhz FSB.

What are your load temps at 255 mhz FSB?


----------



## PCNerd

Wow 255mhz on stock is impressive. It does look like "Auto" is messing up your RAM speed.

Btw, Long time no see, NoAffinity


----------



## FREE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DragonRomeo*

Hey guys, i just read this guide and started overclocking my cpu. I had a question about the final results and roughly what they should be about. Lemme get this straight:

cpu - upper range (as long as its stable)
vcore - upper range that is possible without burning something
ram latency - tight as possible (generally want a tight ram)
ram speed - high as possible (generally want a ram speed equal to cpu speed)

if that's correct, then i wanted to ask is it better for the rig to have a [tighter ram and a lower speed] than a [lower ram and higher speed] or somewhere in between. Or is it that i want a high ram latency and a high speed to match it? I guess i'm just tryin' to figure if i should increase the ram latency.

i'm using:
cpu external frequency: 200/33 overclocked 255/43
memory frequency: increased to 424 (from an auto setting)
cas latency: 3T
ras to cas relay: 4T
ras precharge time: increased to 4T (from 3T)
ras active time: 7T
vcore: (unadjusted) 1.5250

am i doing this right? where do i have some headroom?


surely you havent run prime95 or any other benches it may be windows stable but with no vcore adjustments on that high of an OC i am almost 100% possitive it will crash under any benches. Then of course youll need to get more vcore to it to complete the benches..


----------



## Jimy2009

i was wondering if there is any way the unclock a 3.4 northwood? i mean unlock as unlock the multplier factor so oc my comp more than i can now. i can get my comp up to about 3.6 stable without changing the multpleir factor. if anyone have any sugesstion or comments please let me know.

System Info:

Pentium 4 3.4gh Northwood

Abit IC7 motherboard

2gb ddr 3200 memory


----------



## DragonRomeo

hey guys, back again

the read out of 424 for the ram speed is not from an auto setting, i changed it from an auto setting. I am on an intel system so i'm going to just keep going with the increase in cpu speed. i am using 4 different benchmarks, and haven't seen any faults yet. I'll post my final results when i find the sweet spot for this "beast." then i'll post what i'm runnin' in it.


----------



## ^|[email protected]|^

hmm 
ai've not found many of the settings mentioned in my bios.. though ai tryed changing the multiply setting ...ai increased it up until my system on OS load rebooted but while ai was changing it back in the bios display went off and the red led on my case went on without chnging... ai was unable to reboot it or shut it off , in the end ai just unlpugged it from the powersource...
so when ai try to turn mymachine on all the coolers start and the leds on MB, but nothing works, it wouldnt even open the cd-rom when ai push the button on it... as ai said before, reset button nor power button work...

so is my cpu gone forever? tho when trying to change the settings back ai checked the cpu's temperature and it was as usual ~45Âº

tell me is there anything ai can do with it or ai just would need to buy a new cpu?


----------



## k0m0d0_dragon

look to the bottom right corner of the motherboard, where you will see a small round battery, using a flat head screwdriver, remove the battery for approximately 30 seconds then put it back in again. now try to boot the PC again


----------



## Inspire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *^|[email protected]|^*

hmm 
ai've not found many of the settings mentioned in my bios.. though ai tryed changing the multiply setting ...ai increased it up until my system on OS load rebooted but while ai was changing it back in the bios display went off and the red led on my case went on without chnging... ai was unable to reboot it or shut it off , in the end ai just unlpugged it from the powersource...
so when ai try to turn mymachine on all the coolers start and the leds on MB, but nothing works, it wouldnt even open the cd-rom when ai push the button on it... as ai said before, reset button nor power button work...

so is my cpu gone forever? tho when trying to change the settings back ai checked the cpu's temperature and it was as usual ~45Âº

tell me is there anything ai can do with it or ai just would need to buy a new cpu?


Have you reset the CMOS?


----------



## ^|[email protected]|^

yes.. several times ...- nothing


----------



## Xavier1421

Welcome to the forums biostar.

Try power cycling the computer.

Pull the CMOS battery for 30 seconds, then put it back in. Unplug the psu from the wall and hit the power button on the case. Hit the power button again on the case, then plug the psu back into the wall.

It works sometimes, least for me.


----------



## ^|[email protected]|^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*

Welcome to the forums biostar.

Try power cycling the computer.

Pull the CMOS battery for 30 seconds, then put it back in. Unplug the psu from the wall and hit the power button on the case. Hit the power button again on the case, then plug the psu back into the wall.

It works sometimes, least for me.


thanx , and kom0d0_ dragon as well.... but ai think you swaped places of the things.. it worked when aive taken out the cable from wall socket than pulled out the battery , than the battery back in and the powercord back in than it worked...

btw would you mind explaining me some settings in my bios, just in short..:

-Gate A20 option- normal/fast
-RDRAM bus frequency- Auto/300/400 - more is better , right?
-should ai turn on the ecc on my ram? what does it improove/do?
-System BIOS cacheable- Enabled/disabled
-Video BIOS cacheable- enabled /diabled
-Memory hole at 15M-16M - enabled/diabled
-Delayed transaction -Enabled/diabled
-CPU THRM-THrottling- different percentages to choose
-PCI PIRQ[A-D]# - enabled /diabled
-IRQ resources- many IRQ nums with "assined to"
-PCI/VGA Palette Snoop - Disabled/enabled

thank you for the worm welcome...


----------



## Xavier1421

Quote:



Originally Posted by *^|[email protected]|^*

-Gate A20 option- normal/fast normal *cause I have no idea what it is
-RDRAM bus frequency- Auto/300/400 - more is better , right? Auto (should make it the same freq as the cpu FSB)
-should ai turn on the ecc on my ram? what does it improove/do? ECC bad...leave it off
-System BIOS cacheable- Enabled/disabled disabled
-Video BIOS cacheable- enabled /diabled disabled
-Memory hole at 15M-16M - enabled/diabled disabled
-Delayed transaction -Enabled/diabled disabled
-CPU THRM-THrottling- different percentages to choose disable preferred, 50% if not there
-PCI PIRQ[A-D]# - enabled /diabled whatever it defaults to
-IRQ resources- many IRQ nums with "assined to" don't touch
-PCI/VGA Palette Snoop - Disabled/enabled whatever it defaults to

thank you for the worm welcome...


 see my reply in red above









Take my suggestions with a grain of salt, as I am not an Intel person.







Where's the intel gurus The_Manual and NoAffinity?


----------



## NoAffinity

We're talking about an RDRAM system here, so overclocking is probably going to be limited. This sort of thing really deserves its own thread.


----------



## Mashif

I just finished building my first pc. I have a 2.8GHz Prescott P4 with HTT. I have been able to oc it 3.5GHz stabily by just uping the FSB. I can not find any options to up my Vcore. it is still running at the stock 1.44v This computer was built from a compaq computer I had before. The only things that are still from the compaq is the case and the PSU. The PSU is a 250 watt POS. Is the power supply the resone I cant find any option to up the Vcore? Is the Vcore an option in the Bios or is it changable in the PSU itsself or what. Thanks for your time and you did a great job with this guide. You helped me out very much. Thanks









Also I wanted to add that I have no cooling problems. My Cpu runs at 25C~30C gets to about 35C under heavy load (playing doom 3 for a few hours) Also I dont have any of thouse cool testing stuff for stability so I use doom 3 as my tester lol. If it runs that with no problems then all should be fine right?


----------



## Chim3ra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mashif*

I just finished building my first pc. I have a 2.8GHz Prescott P4 with HTT. I have been able to oc it 3.5GHz stabily by just uping the FSB. I can not find any options to up my Vcore. it is still running at the stock 1.44v This computer was built from a compaq computer I had before. The only things that are still from the compaq is the case and the PSU. The PSU is a 250 watt POS. Is the power supply the resone I cant find any option to up the Vcore? Is the Vcore an option in the Bios or is it changable in the PSU itsself or what. Thanks for your time and you did a great job with this guide. You helped me out very much. Thanks









Also I wanted to add that I have no cooling problems. My Cpu runs at 25C~30C gets to about 35C under heavy load (playing doom 3 for a few hours) Also I dont have any of thouse cool testing stuff for stability so I use doom 3 as my tester lol. If it runs that with no problems then all should be fine right?


the vcore should be an option in your bios. there are no i/o's in the psu except for voltages. do a search either on google or on the boards for prime95 and you should be able to download that program. let it run for at a minimum of 8 hours and let us know how it helds up. with that vcore, i dont think it'll last that long, but good stuff so far!


----------



## N3WB

I read that guide you posted on here and when I go into my BIOS everything is greyed out but I dont know how to select manual settings or whatever...do I need to update my BIOS or am I just dumb....I belive my BIOS is Phoenix Award-BIOS? Something along those lines. Thanks

**Update**

Phoenix-Award BIOS v6.00PG
BIOS Date: 05/19/03
BIOS ID: 05/19/2003-i845G-W627-6A69VM4WC-00
Chipset: Intel 2560 rev 3
OS: Microsoft Windows XP Version: 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N3WB*

I read that guide you posted on here and when I go into my BIOS everything is greyed out but I dont know how to select manual settings or whatever...do I need to update my BIOS or am I just dumb....I belive my BIOS is Phoenix Award-BIOS? Something along those lines. Thanks

**Update**

Phoenix-Award BIOS v6.00PG
BIOS Date: 05/19/03
BIOS ID: 05/19/2003-i845G-W627-6A69VM4WC-00
Chipset: Intel 2560 rev 3
OS: Microsoft Windows XP Version: 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2


 What is your motherboard?

you may not have the options to overclock.


----------



## Mashif

Alright I got a new PSU. I chunked the 250 watt guy out the window and put in a 500 watt Mirage DR-B500E in there. It has neet little lights too hehe. But I still have no idea how to up my Vcore. I ran Prime95 for about 20 hours with no errors. Im currently clocked out at 3.5Ghz from a 2.8GHz Prescott. Not bad im sure but I know I can go farther if I am just able to up my voltage. I have plenty of room for heat. it runs at about 35C under max load. (Its a bad mofo liguid cooling system that hooks to my cpu and gpu and stands like 4 feet tall.. Sorry I dont know the name... Its writen in Japanese hehe) under normal load my VCore is at 1.440v and under max load it drops to 1.400v to 1.390v. If memery serves me right I belive the max for these chips is around 1.525 or so. If I could bump it up a little I know I could make it stable around 4.0GHz. I hope someone can help me out.. My mother board is a Giga-Byte GA-8IG1000MK. If you need more info on my PC just look at my specs under My Rig. Thanks.


----------



## N3WB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpookedJunglist*

What is your motherboard?

you may not have the options to overclock.


I originally bought a prebuilt computer (HP) before i really got into computers and I've been slowly just adding better stuff, so I'm not sure what motherboard it is and I dont know how to check it...so....what is the best way to check what board it is?


----------



## Mashif

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N3WB*

I originally bought a prebuilt computer (HP) before i really got into computers and I've been slowly just adding better stuff, so I'm not sure what motherboard it is and I dont know how to check it...so....what is the best way to check what board it is?


If you havnt changed the Motherboard out then you will not be able to oc that system. HP's are locked. Sorry mate. But the good news is a new mother board isnt that expensive. You can get a really nice one that will blow your HP one out of the water for about $100 to $150 US dollars. Just when you do be sure that you match it to your case and the equipment that you already have.. meaning if you have a socet 478 prescott be sure to get the right one. Also if you have a PCI-E or AGP 4x-8x video card be sure to match that as well. Everything else will pretty much fall into place. What I mean by match it to your case I mean like if it is a normal ATX (with 5 PCI slots.. Tall box) Or a MiniATX (3 PCI slots.. Short box) More then likely it will be a mini if its a normal HP machine. But just check to be sure. Hope that helps you out a little.


----------



## som451

I'd really like to know if i can overcolck my sempron. I've an Albatron px865pe\\p motherboard.

is there any hope?


----------



## som451

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mashif*

If you havnt changed the Motherboard out then you will not be able to oc that system. HP's are locked. Sorry mate. But the good news is a new mother board isnt that expensive. You can get a really nice one that will blow your HP one out of the water for about $100 to $150 US dollars. Just when you do be sure that you match it to your case and the equipment that you already have.. meaning if you have a socet 478 prescott be sure to get the right one. Also if you have a PCI-E or AGP 4x-8x video card be sure to match that as well. Everything else will pretty much fall into place. What I mean by match it to your case I mean like if it is a normal ATX (with 5 PCI slots.. Tall box) Or a MiniATX (3 PCI slots.. Short box) More then likely it will be a mini if its a normal HP machine. But just check to be sure. Hope that helps you out a little.


The motherboard is new, You mean i have to buy another one just to do this?







neeyedsm


----------



## Buster

I want a pci-express motherboard that I can upgrade to. I have a minitower compaq case right now so can you suggest me to any motherboard? I would like to do overclocking for my cpu too. I have two usb in the front and a audio port in the front. I have one 80gb harddrive with IDE and two optical drive and one floppy and my current motherboard has three pci slot. So do you think you can find me a good motherboard? If you can help me I will rep you.


----------



## Prince21

Yo NoAffinity when are you going to update the guide it is bit old now and could do some modernisation. Some improvements could include Info on newer cpu prescotts talk about DDR2 ram also. You dont mention much about cooling wither you say boosts it to max until windows cannot boot properly or sumfin like that but you need to keep in my temps etc..Maybe more in detail on volatges.....

any chance of update?


----------



## Mashif

Quote:



Originally Posted by *som451*

The motherboard is new, You mean i have to buy another one just to do this?







neeyedsm


It depends on the motherboard. If when you open up you bios and there is no options for overcloaking then yes you would need to buy another one to be able to oc it traditionaly. There is alternatives to getting a new mb just to overclock. One you could try useing software overclocker's, or you could look for a hacked bios. Im not saying these are as good as being able to oc straight from the factory bios but it can work. A software oc isnt as stable as a bios oc would be and if you use a hacked bios there is a chance it could ruine your motherboard. What is your mother board? If you bought it then you should be able to find out







But if you have forgoten you could go to www.pcpitstop.com and run a full system test on it and then check the results for what you have.


----------



## Mashif

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*

I want a pci-express motherboard that I can upgrade to. I have a minitower compaq case right now so can you suggest me to any motherboard? I would like to do overclocking for my cpu too. I have two usb in the front and a audio port in the front. I have one 80gb harddrive with IDE and two optical drive and one floppy and my current motherboard has three pci slot. So do you think you can find me a good motherboard? If you can help me I will rep you.


I would like to help you out but I will need to know your cpu socket. And from what i can gather is that you have an ATX Mini case and the rest will fall into place just fine.. I will also need to know what the PSU output is. Thanks. (if its like my old compaq it has a pos 250 watt PSU in it.. GET RID OF IT!!)


----------



## Buster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mashif*

It depends on the motherboard. If when you open up you bios and there is no options for overcloaking then yes you would need to buy another one to be able to oc it traditionaly. There is alternatives to getting a new mb just to overclock. One you could try useing software overclocker's, or you could look for a hacked bios. Im not saying these are as good as being able to oc straight from the factory bios but it can work. A software oc isnt as stable as a bios oc would be and if you use a hacked bios there is a chance it could ruine your motherboard. What is your mother board? If you bought it then you should be able to find out







But if you have forgoten you could go to www.pcpitstop.com and run a full system test on it and then check the results for what you have.


My motherboard model is listed in under my word. Couldn't you see it? Well this is the motherboard model MSI-Giovani2-GL6 in case you don't know.


----------



## Buster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mashif*

I would like to help you out but I will need to know your cpu socket. And from what i can gather is that you have an ATX Mini case and the rest will fall into place just fine.. I will also need to know what the PSU output is. Thanks. (if its like my old compaq it has a pos 250 watt PSU in it.. GET RID OF IT!!)


My PSU is like yours old compaq 250watt. My cpu socket is 478. You can get a lot of info about my system by going to compaq.com and type in SR1020NX for the model number.


----------



## Mashif

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*

My motherboard model is listed in under my word. Couldn't you see it? Well this is the motherboard model MSI-Giovani2-GL6 in case you don't know.


That post wasnt directed to you it was for Som451








I am having a hard time finding a mother board that is a Mini-ATX Form Factor and has a PCI-E x16 in it. Im not saying they are not out there but I simply can't find one right now. What I would suggest, is to get rid of the compaq case all together. Mini ATX cases give way to many heat problems and with a full size ATX you can put more stuff in it







.. If that is what you decide to do then I can easy help you out to find a decent MB. Sorry I wasnt more helpfull.


----------



## milan

Hi , my name is Milan and I have a question for you guys : How to upgrade a celeron 566 . Thank you .


----------



## beaverdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *milan*

Hi , my name is Milan and I have a question for you guys : How to upgrade a celeron 566 . Thank you .










well first you shoulda started your won thread.... but you best off getting a new psu, mobo and cpu


----------



## milan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beaverdam*

well first you shoulda started your won thread.... but you best off getting a new psu, mobo and cpu


Thanks ,but can you be more precis.


----------



## milan

Hei man ,sory to boder you again but can you tell me more solutions


----------



## beaverdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *milan*

Hi , can you , please , give me more info .


well your not gonna find any new mobos made in that socket because its too old.

$500 usd would get you a good starter puter, you would have a lower end but that would give you a platform to build on first important thing you wanna get is the mobo... you can always upgrade your cpu, mem, and video at a later date so spend the cash on the mobo


----------



## milan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beaverdam*

well your not gonna find any new mobos made in that socket because its too old.

$500 usd would get you a good starter puter, you would have a lower end but that would give you a platform to build on first important thing you wanna get is the mobo... you can always upgrade your cpu, mem, and video at a later date so spend the cash on the mobo


Thanks brother !


----------



## azfar83

hey guys im a noobie...i need sum help here...im using dell comp, 1.8ghz sc 478..its says here in cpu-z software dat my fsb 100mhz n bus speed 400mhz....i dun understand...im using PC800 RDRAM 512mb running at speed 800mhz...after reading th article...i couldnt quite understand it...and if i were to upgrade my cpu..wat type of p4 will suit my mobo?..(using socket 478)...and wat ratio is my fsb:ram speed?
is it 1:1?


----------



## Appolyon

I want to *THANK* NoAffinity, for his clearly made guide!!

(It helped me alot in the good direction)


----------



## NoAffinity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Appolyon*

I want to *THANK* NoAffinity, for his clearly made guide!!

(It helped me alot in the good direction)











My pleasure...glad it helped.









^^azfar83, I apologize that no info is included about RDRAM. It was expected to be the next latest and greatest thing a couple years back, and Intel was banking heavily on it, but it turned out to be very expensive (compared to DDR) to produce and enthusiasts found that it does not overclock hardly at all.







I'm afraid I'm not very well versed in the operation of RDRAM, but maybe somebody else can answer your questions, in regard to the RAM. As for the CPU upgrade, do you know what mobo you have, or can you post a CPU-Z screenie of the 'mainboard' tab?


----------



## azfar83

Quote:



^^azfar83, I apologize that no info is included about RDRAM. It was expected to be the next latest and greatest thing a couple years back, and Intel was banking heavily on it, but it turned out to be very expensive (compared to DDR) to produce and enthusiasts found that it does not overclock hardly at all. I'm afraid I'm not very well versed in the operation of RDRAM, but maybe somebody else can answer your questions, in regard to the RAM. As for the CPU upgrade, do you know what mobo you have, or can you post a CPU-Z screenie of the 'mainboard' tab?


here's the screenie dat u want its on the attachment...glad if you could help..
and could tell me he spec of my comp detail...i mean wats the ratio n all...thanks..


----------



## NoAffinity

Well, you can go for a 2.0 GHz willamette for sure. The 850 chipset supports 533 mhz FSB CPU's, which are only on northwood, so I would assume it will support all 533 mhz FSB northwoods...._but_, I can't find specs for your particular system/mobo, so I cannot say for absolute certain that that particular mobo that Dell used will support anything other than .18 micron 400 mhz FSB willamettes.


----------



## azfar83

Quote:



Well, you can go for a 2.0 GHz willamette for sure. The 850 chipset supports 533 mhz FSB CPU's, which are only on northwood, so I would assume it will support all 533 mhz FSB northwoods....but, I can't find specs for your particular system/mobo, so I cannot say for absolute certain that that particular mobo that Dell used will support anything other than .18 micron 400 mhz FSB willamettes.


where could i get some info on my mobo thru da computer....and it is stated dat my AGP slot trnsfer/max rate is 4x ...so could i use graphics card dat is 8x?


----------



## NoAffinity

Try everest. I don't think it really gives you anything more useful than cpu-z does. Yes, you can use agp 8x cards in your system.


----------



## Burn

You can use AGP 8X cards, but its transfer rate will be knocked down to 4X.


----------



## NoAffinity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ATVkid*

You can use AGP 8X cards, but its transfer rate will be knocked down to 4X.


yes, 533 mb/s max, as opposed to 1066 mb/s max (for 8x).


----------



## Burn

Didn't know the exact x-fer speeds, thanks for filling in


----------



## azfar83

Quote:



Didn't know the exact x-fer speeds, thanks for filling in


so its better if i buy agp 4x rather than 8x?..


----------



## KSIMP88

best buy the fastest you can get.


----------



## azfar83

Quote:



best buy the fastest you can get.


but my agp slot support 4x? so dont u think it will effect the performance if i buy agp 8x card?


----------



## KSIMP88

I would suggest getting agp 8X, as it will be better if you ever upgrade the motherboard.


----------



## azfar83

Quote:



would suggest getting agp 8X, as it will be better if you ever upgrade the motherboard


ya..im aware of dat...i already owned a new comp dat is far much better n using 2 sli nvidia gforce gt...its just dat im trying to upgrade my lil bro computer so dat we could play networking without lagging...so im gonna spend sum money to upgrade dis DELL comp at its max..dats all!


----------



## KSIMP88

best upgrade for dell is a







but just get a 6600GT or something like that


----------



## azfar83

hey, No Affinity! my cpu is p68 williamette fsb 400mhz..my mobo only supports 478sc..so wats the higher upgrade of my cpu?..is it P4 2.8northwood A 478 sc fsb 400mhz?...do you think dat my mobo will support a northwood A 533Mhz or should i just stick wif 400mhz


----------



## azfar83

Quote:



best upgrade for dell is a but just get a 6600GT or something like that


yup ur right dell truly SUCKS!!


----------



## Burn

Well, you *need* to get an AGP 8x card, because nobody makes AGP 4x cards that are good anymore. What's good about an AGP 8x card in a 4x slot? If you ever decide to buy him a new motherboard and PSU, you can throw the processor in and you'll have AGP 8x on the new motherboard. It's not future-proof, but upgrade-proof, as I'm guessing he's going to have that system for a long time.


----------



## NoAffinity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azfar83*

but my agp slot support 4x? so dont u think it will effect the performance if i buy agp 8x card?


As of yet, the 8x standard has not really been challenged, in terms of the data being transferred exceeding the bus's capabilities. I wouldn't be surprised if the higher-end cards (6800+/x800+) are starting to exceed the bus's capabilities, but I haven't seen any solid proof of it yet (if somebody has...i.e. AGP 8x vs. PCI-E comparisons for the same cards, I'm all ears







). I do know that dothan's first desktop mobo's (of which I have one: DFI 855 gme-mgf) came only with AGP 4x, and they were having no problem posting massive Aquamark and 3dMark scores (on par with what would be expected of the same card in an 8x slot). So, I would say: go for the 8x card and don't worry.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *azfar83*

hey, No Affinity! my cpu is p68 williamette fsb 400mhz..my mobo only supports 478sc..so wats the higher upgrade of my cpu?..is it P4 2.8northwood A 478 sc fsb 400mhz?...do you think dat my mobo will support a northwood A 533Mhz or should i just stick wif 400mhz


While your chipset, according to intel's spec sheet, does support 400 and 533, northie and willie, I don't know about your particular board. I could not find anything substantial on your rig, and it is certainly possible that it will only support .18 micron willie, and not .13 micron northie. If you can track down a BIOS update anywhere, the release notes should denote if any CPU microcodes have been added to support (which is usually part of BIOS updating). If there is any mention of northwood microcodes being added, then the board will support them. Without solid proof, I would hate to say "yes, go for the northie", only to have you make the purchase and then have a non-booting system.


----------



## Aurora

Hi guys,
I am sorta new to the overclocking scene and i am having some difficulty overclocking my cpu. I have attached my CPU-Z screenshots incase it will help. When i go into my bios, the cpu power settings are greyed out, is my motherboard incompatible for ocing? Also what setting what you reccomend for my ram, i dont quite understand the loose/tight theory








Thanks in advance


----------



## Peter2005

Hello NoAffinity

a few things in bios i dont know about

CPU CONFIG

Boot Failure Gaurd Enable/Disable Its On Enable
Spread Spectrum Auto/Disable Its On Auto
CPU Thermal Throttling Enable/Disable Its On Enable
Max CPUID ValueLimit Disable/Enable Its On Disable

Chipset Settings

DRAM Multiple Page Mode Enable/Disable Its On Enable
On-Die Termination Enable/Disable Its On Enable
DRAM Driving For ODT
Flexibility Option Disable/Enable Its On Disable

DRAM Voltage Auto/Normal/High Its On Auto
Agp Voltage Auto/Normal/High Its On Auto
Agp Aperture Size (Whats The Best)
Agp 3.0 Calibration Auto/Disable/Enable Its On Auto
Agp 3.0 Drive Strenght Auto/Low/High Its On Auto
Agp Staggerd Delay Auto/None/Delay 1ns Its On Auto
Agp GADSTB Output Delay Auto/None/Delay For 150-300 or 450 psec Its On Auto
V-LINK Speed Normal/Fast
PCI Delay Transaction Disable/Enable Its On Disable
IDE Strenght Normal/Lowest/Low/Highest

Any Help On What To Put Thease On Would Be Nice
Also I Cant Find The pci lock anywhere
thanx


----------



## Gordo

So my Almighty INTEL NORTHWOOD Processor is running slower than listed, and I want to 'Kick it up a notch.' I put this system together and set the case up to handle heat...higher fps fan. When I first put it together the thing was getting flaming hot so I the desk enclosure has a fan as well, but that problem ended up being crappy h/w that Fry's sold me...















If I change the settings, as directed above, there is no permenant effect?

Thanks...I'm glad I found this Site!!

Gordo
'Get 'Dem Awhl-\\!/-


----------



## NoAffinity

Sorry for the delay in responding, guys. I'm rarely online on the weekends (either too busy gaming, or with more important stuff *gasp* like family







).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Peter2005*

Hello NoAffinity

a few things in bios i dont know about

CPU CONFIG

Spread Spectrum Auto/*Disable* Its On Auto
CPU Thermal Throttling Enable/*Disable* Its On Enable

Chipset Settings

DRAM Multiple Page Mode Enable/Disable Its On Enable
On-Die Termination Enable/Disable Its On Enable
DRAM Driving For ODT
Flexibility Option Disable/Enable Its On Disable

*I don't know the effect or purpose of these. Mess with them, test, and see what the results are. Documenting your findings (on the forums) is helpful for others.







*

DRAM Voltage Auto/Normal/*High* Its On Auto
Agp Voltage Auto/Normal/*High* Its On Auto
Agp Aperture Size (Whats The Best) *1/4 of system memory*
V-LINK Speed *Normal*/Fast
IDE Strenght *Normal*/Lowest/Low/Highest

Any Help On What To Put Thease On Would Be Nice
Also I Cant Find The pci lock anywhere
thanx


Well, Asrock's are probably the worst overclocking boards on the planet. You won't find a PCI/AGP lock because they don't implement them...and that is going to severely limit you.







Half of this stuff I can figure out what it probably does, just based on the description, but man what a bunch of useless junk...VIA is real good at making their BIOS'es more trouble than they're worth. Sorry, just being honest.







Recommended changes above.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gordo*

So my Almighty INTEL NORTHWOOD Processor is running slower than listed, and I want to 'Kick it up a notch.' I put this system together and set the case up to handle heat...higher fps fan. When I first put it together the thing was getting flaming hot so I the desk enclosure has a fan as well, but that problem ended up being crappy h/w that Fry's sold me...















If I change the settings, as directed above, there is no permenant effect?

Thanks...I'm glad I found this Site!!

Gordo
'Get 'Dem Awhl-\\!/-










How is it running slower than normal? If you haven't already started a dedicated thread, I would recommend doing so. As for potentially damaging hardware, there are no guarantees in life and the same holds true for overclocking. As long as you follow the general guidelines, then the hardware should outlive its usefullness, even under the added stress of OC'ing.


----------



## dariussaunders24

hello everyone-new to the site
i saw everyone talking about overclocking and decided to post my stats.
i have a celeron 2.26 oc'd to 3.6ghz running 1gb of dual channel ddr 3200
stock fsb was 533 and is now at 850mhz. not too bad for a celeron, huh?

P.S.-it is very stable and i have yet to have any trouble from it. i have the vcore set to 1.465


----------



## speedtarzanjujitsu

I successfully overclocked my 2Ghz P4 to a 3Ghz. I'm so freaking happy! I managed it easily with the board that I bought through mwave.com. I also read this article for reference on how to do it. I'm not sure how to post a pic otherwise I'd show you.


----------



## NoAffinity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedtarzanjujitsu*

I successfully overclocked my 2Ghz P4 to a 3Ghz. I'm so freaking happy! I managed it easily with the board that I bought through mwave.com. I also read this article for reference on how to do it. I'm not sure how to post a pic otherwise I'd show you.


Nice work!







There's an FAQ that I wrote on how to post screenshots.


----------



## JEClark

Hey, im new to the forum, and first post. After reading this thread i decided to see what i could manage with my system.

Turned a p4 2.2Ghz northwood into a 3.19Ghz
FSB from 100Mhz to 145Mhz
and Bus from 400Mhz to 581Mhz

So far so good on stability, took me a bit of tinkering. one question. there was a setting on my motherboard that was dram frequency change. either auto or 266mhz i tried both and it seemed to be no difference, should there have been? also what are the +3.3v and +5v for?

thx for all the help.
included are screen shots from cpuz


----------



## NoAffinity

Very nice work!







Setting DRAM frequency to auto should put it in 1:1, and 266 should put it in 3:4 (where it is now). It seems your RAM is handling this with no problems, so stick with 3:4 for added performance.


----------



## JEClark

Thanks, actually i went back and double checked. its set to auto. so im not totally sure what is going on there, i switched it to 266Mhz and checked cpuz again and it still had the 3:4, so i guess im not too worried. oh and i realized what the +3.3 and +5 were... dram and agp volt. they were both labled (durrr.. brain fart







)


----------



## pillowstuffer

Currently my mobo causes my cpu to be un-overclockable. If I changed the bios on the mobo, would it allow me to overclock the cpu? Or is my mobo simply locked on the hardware level. Current mobo is Intel i945P. Thanks.


----------



## steveo42024

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pillowstuffer*

Currently my mobo causes my cpu to be un-overclockable. If I changed the bios on the mobo, would it allow me to overclock the cpu? Or is my mobo simply locked on the hardware level. Current mobo is Intel i945P. Thanks.


Sorry Intel mobos dont overclock and no bios fix will help







You have to buy a board like abit, asus, or dfi.


----------



## NoAffinity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steveo42024*

Sorry Intel mobos dont overclock and no bios fix will help







You have to buy a board like abit, asus, or dfi.


Wut he said.

http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?t=7297


----------



## hwaihaijoe

After reading the guide, i think i have some knowledge about overclocking. But i still have some questions. hehe








Is ram an essential component for overclocking? 
what does CMOS stands for?








For those who had overclocked their cpu to the highest performance, how long did that take to do?


----------



## NoAffinity

Having RAM that will do 1:1 or even a RAM>CPU divider (if it's available on your system), at your CPU's highest overclock _will_ give you much better performance than RAM that holds you back or forces you to use a RAM<CPU divider.

CMOS = complimentary metal oxide semiconductor

It takes maybe an hour or so to figure out the limits of a component, if you already know the limits of the other components. A whole new system takes maybe 2-3 hours, all said and done, including repeated stressing, benching, etc. (but not including extended stress tests).


----------



## hwaihaijoe

more question:
how do you know that a ram can go 1:1 with the cpu on overclocking? As you mentioned, overclocks the cpu also overclocks the ram. Does that mean that i have to find a ram at the tightest timing runing at the same FSB as my cpu (200mhs @ 2-2-2-5) so i can have 1:1?


----------



## NoAffinity

Set it to 1:1, with timings as loose as possible (3-4-4-8), and see how far you can go. Then, go to a 5:4 (or even 3:2), and see if the CPU will go further. If it does, then RAM is a limiter.


----------



## hwaihaijoe

Is there any difference between overclocking Intel chips and AMD chips?


----------



## KSIMP88

Intel chips go much higher overclocked, but AMD chips get a better performance gain, IMO


----------



## hwaihaijoe

So do both Intel and AMD chip overclock at the same way?


----------



## v10viper04

hey i went to the blue screen u are supposed to overclock on and i can't get the CPU speed and other options to become available to mess with they stay grey. i've messed with alot of things to get it to work but it stays grey so i can't get to it. anyone know y? is it because my computer is not custon built?


----------



## hwaihaijoe

Quote:



hey i went to the blue screen u are supposed to overclock on and i can't get the CPU speed and other options to become available to mess with they stay grey. i've messed with alot of things to get it to work but it stays grey so i can't get to it. anyone know y? is it because my computer is not custon built?


This article might help you 
http://overclock.net/showthread.php?t=7297


----------



## iomega04

I have a
intel 530J 3ghz
1gig pc3200 cosair value select ram
abit as8-v mb

the default cpu fsb was at 200.....so i oc it to 220 and it restart the comp during 3DMark2001 SE benchmark

than when i set it at 215 it ran the test fine.

and sometime the 215 cpu fsb goes back down to 206 than goes back up....is that normal?


----------



## sctheluna

My computer brand is an HP,it has the following software/hardware.Windows XP,Pentium 4 2.93 ghz,2 256 MB infineon DDR SDRAM PC3200s,300 watt power supply,2 stock fans,160 gigabyte hardrive.I know its not that descriptive but I'm writing this late at night and I'm pretty darn tired.Please help I would really like to overclock my processor. P.S. I already read the guide and its the most helpful guide ive found so far but I still need lots of help.Thanks.


----------



## KSIMP88

Well, it states that HP computers can not be overclocked.


----------



## sctheluna

So do I have to bye a new motherboard or something,cause i'd really like to get the most out of my computer.I plan on buying more ram,graphics card,power supply, plus better fans.I'll also give my exact system specs once I get them figured out as I dont have a lot of time at the moment.Thankyou I appreciate this help.


----------



## KSIMP88

yes, you will need a new motherboard, but don't buy an intel brand one, it will not overclock.


----------



## sctheluna

What motherboards do you recommend(with pci express) for intel processors?


----------



## NoAffinity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sctheluna*
What motherboards do you recommend(with pci express) for intel processors?

Asus P5WD2. There is no better board out there currently.


----------



## eitarad

Hello to you all..

first of all im new here so hi to all .. anywayz, here my box :

MainBoard: ASUS P5AD2-E Premium

Bios: Revision 1005

CPU: Intel Pentium 4 630 3.0GHz 2MB L2 Cache 64bit

RAM: 2 X Elixir DDR2 4200 533MHz with 2 Vantec RAM Coolers

GPU: ASUS Extreme AX700 .. [ati`s x700 gpu]

HD: 2 X WD 200 GB SATA [soon 2 be raided]

CPU Cooling: Thermaltake ComboCool DIY Series - Tower112

PSU: Thermaltake PurePower TWV500W Series + Active PFC

Chassis: Thermaletake Kandalf SuperTower [Black]

started to overclock today.. i raised and i raised.. got till 4.13GHZ @ 1100MHz FSB.. everything`s good.. but my pc started to do something wierd since then.. no reset just like the "old times", instead of reseting when saving my bios , the pc just shuts itself down... and then after 2-3 seconds it starts itself up.. looks normal but yet spooky.. never saw it acting that way ... anywayz i need tips or anything else.. hehe

guess im gonna reach 4.20GHz.. my cpu temp is getting too high to go faster ...

guess another 1200MHz is good =]

thanks ..

p.s:


----------



## Spyder_3kgt

Ok, well....i was all set to overclock my cpu till i read this site, lol. Just ordered my water cooler that was tested on a 3.0E OC'ed to 3.5 and its max load temp was kept under 50C. However i have a damned intel board.

Question is: If money is NO object, whats best mobo i can get to OC my intel p4 2.8E ghz cpu? I'm not picky about that maker, long as they're reliable and safe


----------



## supraholic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spyder_3kgt*
Ok, well....i was all set to overclock my cpu till i read this site, lol. Just ordered my water cooler that was tested on a 3.0E OC'ed to 3.5 and its max load temp was kept under 50C. However i have a damned intel board.

Question is: If money is NO object, whats best mobo i can get to OC my intel p4 2.8E ghz cpu? I'm not picky about that maker, long as they're reliable and safe









As mentioned, the Asus P5WD2 is an amazing overclocker. I just purchased the wifi edition for my rig.


----------



## Spyder_3kgt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supraholic*
As mentioned, the Asus P5WD2 is an amazing overclocker. I just purchased the wifi edition for my rig.









Problem is i have a 478skt cpu, lol, that board wouldn't work for me


----------



## Murcielago77

There are a couple socket 478 PCI-E boards ive seen on my hunt for one myself. I heard ECS had one at some time, ASUS has one but not available in the US, that ASROCK dual thing doesnt look that good, and theres this https://www.nt-micro.com/index.asp?P...D&ProdID=10160 I dont know how reliable that place is, and i decided im just goign to stick with my AGP for now.

Also, has anyone done any overclocking with a Chaintech SPT800?


----------



## Spyder_3kgt

My graphic card is 8x AGP...so not an issue if its pci-e compatible.


----------



## Murcielago77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spyder_3kgt*
My graphic card is 8x AGP...so not an issue if its pci-e compatible.

oops, i didnt read your post, i just read the others and thought you needed a pci-e mobo.


----------



## Spyder_3kgt

Any more suggestions?


----------



## Buster

Can anyone here find a motherboard for my system that will be compatible with my current setup. I want an agp8x slot and overclockable motherboard. It has to be only 3x pci slot and one agp8x slot because my case only have four slot hole on the back. I doubt that you can find me a pci-express one though, but in case if you can please tell me also and my current setup is socket 478.


----------



## SOREcats

Sum good reading there!
Answered some questions and created more







.
Hopefully I can ask better question now!









SOx


----------



## ED209

right, ive gone through what i read at the beginning of this thread and i would like to ask is it recommended to try this with stock cooling?? as thats all ive got at the moment but ive got a big typoon on the way to me.

also why does the computer hang or reset when your playing around with the settings? is it coz of temperature or anything or is it just that its too high?

ive got a 540J P4 3.2ghz and ive kept below the vcore coltage of 1.525 and the temp of 65c on full load. so far ive got it running on 3.68ghz with a 1.482 vcore voltage which is fsb on 230 but ive tried it on 232 with a vcore of 1.525 but hangs or resets just wondering what the reason is for it hanging? as my fsb can go upto 400 and ive got a 400w power supply.

oh and havent rum prime95 yet to see if its stable enough. how long should i run that for to make sure its stable? so far temp is 51c idle

here is my cpu-z shot http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a70..._k11/cpu-z.jpg

thanks for your time and help


----------



## CesarWilkins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ED209*

right, ive gone through what i read at the beginning of this thread and i would like to ask is it recommended to try this with stock cooling?? as thats all ive got at the moment but ive got a big typoon on the way to me.

also why does the computer hang or reset when your playing around with the settings? is it coz of temperature or anything or is it just that its too high?

ive got a 540J P4 3.2ghz and ive kept below the vcore coltage of 1.525 and the temp of 65c on full load. so far ive got it running on 3.68ghz with a 1.482 vcore voltage which is fsb on 230 but ive tried it on 232 with a vcore of 1.525 but hangs or resets just wondering what the reason is for it hanging? as my fsb can go upto 400 and ive got a 400w power supply.

oh and havent rum prime95 yet to see if its stable enough. how long should i run that for to make sure its stable? so far temp is 51c idle

here is my cpu-z shot http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a70..._k11/cpu-z.jpg

thanks for your time and help


You memory is probably at its maximum, mine is 206, the lowest LOL


----------



## t0ffe3m4n

Great guide! But I have a question. Is the any other way to up the vcore other than in the BIOS? I don't have the option to there..


----------



## Monkey23

I have a question. What is Spread Spectrum option and why is it relevant with overclocking?


----------



## sean_4c

Spread Spectrum
When the motherboardâ€™s clock generator pulses, the extreme values (spikes)
of the pulses creates EMI (Electromagnetic Interference). The Spread Spectrum
function reduces the EMI generated by modulating the pulses so that the
spikes of the pulses are reduced to flatter curves. If you do not have any EMI
problem, leave the setting at No for optimal system stability and performance.
But if you are plagued by EMI, setting to Enabled for EMI reduction. Remember
to disable Spread Spectrum if you are overclocking because even a slight jitter
can introduce a temporary boost in clockspeed which may just cause your
overclocked processor to lock up.

MSI MANUAL


----------



## Akola

hi everyone,

I bought new motherboard and Intel processor few days ago. I would like to overclock the motherboard but first i would like to get advice from all the genius @ overclock.net.

Motherboard is ESUS p4M800-M7 with inbuild video card. Processor is 2.8 GHZ intel processor.

in BIOS CPU overclocking fucntion is disable with 133 MhZ CPU frequency but when I try to enable it CPU frequency changes to 300 MHZ. Should I go with it or should I increase it buy 5 or 10 Mhz.

RAM is 2700 DDR 256 MB with 333mHZ FSB.

should i overclock it or should I buy a new.

ANy suggestion or help will be useful.

Thank you


----------



## sean_4c

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akola*

hi everyone,

I bought new motherboard and Intel processor few days ago. I would like to overclock the motherboard but first i would like to get advice from all the genius @ overclock.net.

Motherboard is ESUS p4M800-M7 with inbuild video card. Processor is 2.8 GHZ intel processor.

in BIOS CPU overclocking fucntion is disable with 133 MhZ CPU frequency but when I try to enable it CPU frequency changes to 300 MHZ. Should I go with it or should I increase it buy 5 or 10 Mhz.

RAM is 2700 DDR 256 MB with 333mHZ FSB.

should i overclock it or should I buy a new.

ANy suggestion or help will be useful.

Thank you


upgrade your RAM. capacity too small for OC.. maybe go for 512 or if possible 1GB.. but 333Mhz FSB of RAM is not bad for OC its just the size of the memory is too small.. can u still adjust your CPU's freq speed? does your mobo support OC? you should have that information in your MOBO's manual if it supports overclocking...







oh by the way, did you mean ECS p4M800-M7 ? bcoz there's no such thing as ESUS. ASUS there is.. and when i checked ECS there's a BIOS flash for you to download to fix that CPU freq problem. try to update your BIOS and you should be able to play around with your CPU's fsb freq


----------



## Lurch_Chaos

3) SiSoftware Sandra Memory Bandwidth Benchmark Test (establishes memory throughput)

link 3 is a dead link

I cant find it any where any suggestions?

And 3dmark every time i down load and install its terlling me corupt package.

little help here>


----------



## cgrado

alright, i have an asus p5nd2-sli and the bios had several auto overclocking options. i tried them but it screwed my system up. so im going to have to try later when i have more time to do it the long way. so for all you out there, do it right, don't try to cheat the system. but its fixed now. so i guess next weekend i'll be oc'ing.


----------



## Le_Loup

I've read through up to page 4, but anyhoo,

Few quiestions,

I have a Gateway 310s Machine,

Lovely 2.40 northwood core whatever celeron... 400fsb, socket 478

I'm getting an upgrade in 2-3 weeks to a 3.20ghtz celeron D 533fsb socket 478, and well, being that it's gateway, isn't that on the "blacklist" of non oc'able mobo's? or somethin?

I'm curious what programs can detect my mobo, because... it don't like me, it's some 828### thinger.... a real pain in the moboa$$ hehe, but hey, i've oc'd my 2 vid cards, etc, but yeah, I just want to milk a bit more performance outta this processor, ^_^

Any thoughts? Suggestions?

Le_Loup

P.S. What is CPU-z ? (Seen it a bit on the forum)


----------



## The_Manual

Quote:



I've read through up to page 4, but anyhoo,

Few quiestions,

I have a Gateway 310s Machine,

Lovely 2.40 northwood core whatever celeron... 400fsb, socket 478

I'm getting an upgrade in 2-3 weeks to a 3.20ghtz celeron D 533fsb socket 478, and well, being that it's gateway, isn't that on the "blacklist" of non oc'able mobo's? or somethin?

I'm curious what programs can detect my mobo, because... it don't like me, it's some 828### thinger.... a real pain in the moboa$$ hehe, but hey, i've oc'd my 2 vid cards, etc, but yeah, I just want to milk a bit more performance outta this processor, ^_^

Any thoughts? Suggestions?

Le_Loup

P.S. What is CPU-z ? (Seen it a bit on the forum)


Almost all applications will be able to detect your motherboard, however depending on the board there will be different amounts of information that it can find out and display.

I would overclock your prcoessor if you have the option to do so, if you have options in your BIOS to overclock the computer then use them first before using software applications to do the same.
Note: You must have AGP/PCI locks to be able to overclock to high speeds or else you will be very limited on what you can do. Also when you increase the speed of your CPU'S FSB it will also increase the memory speed in a 1:1 ratio to it (unless changed). So make suree that your memory will hold out running at higher speeds than it originally can run out. Dividers can also be set which allow the memory speed to run at a different ratio to the CPU's FSB.

Well done on overclocking your video cards by the way, always good









As for CPU-Z, it is an application which is mainly used to display very detailed information about your CPU. It can also get some information about your motherboard and memory if readable


----------



## CanisSilvermoon

I need some quick little help with overclock my system. Here is my problem, every so ofter, maybe once every 3 days on average, I get this blue sceen that displays "Local_Machine..." and "Memory_Dump". The rest of the stuff on the blue screen is mostly code I can't look at because after about 2~3 seconds, the computer then reboots. This has happened during a max load and idle load, and I have Prime95 and Sandra benchmarked my computer in memory and CPU and can do it stably for hours that I have let it run for, with no errors either. But at random times once in a while I will get this blue screen. This has prompted me to guess its not my overclocked CPU and maybe its the memory or motherboard, but I am not sure what to do. My computers is passing the stress tests that have run for many hours, but still this little random event happens. Here are my specs because maybe I am missing something.

Processor







entium D930 (stock 3.0ghz)[email protected] 4.012GHz, 1066FBS(267quad), running on 1.350v
Motherboard: ASUS P5LD2 (Bios: latest version)
Memory: GeLI 2GB DDR2-667/PC-5300 rated;running at DDR2-668/PC-5300 1:1
running @ 1.95volt (RAM is 1.8v at stock)

Idle Temps: 40C Max Load of both cores 55C

Since these little blue screens I only increased the voltage on everything a little on the Processor (1.3625volt), memory (2.0volt), and the Northbridge and nothing has happened yet. Can maybe some experienced overclocker tell me if they have seen this before and/or maybe tell me what piece of the puzzle might be the problem.


----------



## TheKraken

From what I can see, you need to raise your vCore because your CPU can't be stable with such an increase in frequency. That blue sceen may be from an instability problem.


----------



## CanisSilvermoon

I don't think its an instabilty from a program, but you might be right with the vcore not being enough. I am running it damn near stock voltage. But what jsut confused me was that I was running torture tests with no errors and I was thinking maybe the memory dumps and reboot were from my RAM or motherboard not having enough voltage.

Which actually brings me to another question, should the motherboard northbrigde voltage ever be increased from CPU overclocking?


----------



## rock_on343

My mb isnt letting me change the vcore. Any sugestions? its a asus p4S800D-X


----------



## The_Manual

Quote:



My mb isnt letting me change the vcore. Any sugestions? its a asus p4S800D-X


Your board, even though it is based on a SiS chipset, does have support for CPU voltage adjustements. Are you looking in the correct place in your system BIOS?
If you are absolutely certain that there is no option you can update your BIOS to see if its BIOS related


----------



## ptx2718

I overclocked my PC for the for the first real time from 200MHz to 240MHz, following the guide posted here. Everything was working fine for a while, then while playing a game my computer froze, I did a hard reset, and now my computer will just barely get into Windows and then it will crash and restart.

I reset everything in BIOS, no luck, then I cleared the CMOS, no luck either. I can boot up in safe mode, though. I don't think temperature is the problem, it stays around 40°C when OC'd, 30°C normally. I am wondering if anybody has some ideas. I am wondering if it might have to do with my Power Supply, if it is just not enough, or if it is getting faulty. I would appreciate some help from you guru's out there. Thanks.


----------



## sean_4c

you said you can still access safemode. could be that your graphics card driver got corrupted. tried disabling your startup using msconfig. disable all items listed. also try uninstalling/reinstalling your drivers. if no luck, u might as well backup ur files and reformat.


----------



## sean_4c

if u can access safemode try this:
1. Right click "My Compute" and click properties
2.in the system properties windows, click the "Advanced" tab.
3. click the "settings" button under the category "Startup and Recovery"
4. under the "System Failure" pane uncheck the box that says "Automatically restart"

now... u already disabled the automaticrestartfeature of winxp. this is the time that you are going to try booting up to windows xp normal mode.
definiteley it would still crash but this time you will be able to see the BSOD "blue screen of death". list down the stop error code. only the code outside the () will do. search it in google and you can find further troubleshooting steps. sometimes it may point out the exact file that is causing the computer to crash.

no worries dude. most of the time, if you don't get any blue screen in safemode, it means that it is just a software/driver problem. u dont have to wori bout ur hardware. happy OCing!!


----------



## ptx2718

Thanks sean_4c, you were absolutely right about it being a driver problem. I had assumed it was a result of the cpu overclocking I had just done, but I am pretty sure now that it was because of installing coolbits 2.0.

After reinstalling my driver everything worked fine, then when installing coolbits again, it got messed up. Maybe it had something to do with my video card and driver being very new, but I don't really know enough about that stuff.

Cheers


----------



## sean_4c

well that's good to hear. You know sometimes, there are games that when u try to play and it will lockup, it can corrupt your video drivers. to prevent this from happenning again, i suggest you try to obtain the latest drivers for your video card. if necessary, go to the manufacturer's page to download the latest drivers.
if u have any questions about troubleshooting dell and toshiba desktops/laptops feel free to shoot out some questions.







im your pc technician next door hehe


----------



## tienloc47

hi , i'm new here . I just started oc my p4 . I used clockgen and i dont know how to save my speed . Everytime i restart or turn off the computer , it goes back to the original speed . Can anyone help ? !! thanks


----------



## MSGNYC

Hello everyone. I'm a complete noob to this entire o/c thing. =p I actualy stumbled across this board while searching for info on my motherboard. =] Ive read through all the post and I didnt see anyone trying to o/c a sony pc. I was just curious whether or not anyone has attempted to o/c a Vaio. The motherboard that came on mine is an Asus P4S266-VX. Originaly the bios is locked and all variables are greyed out but, I've already been able to unlock them so they are ready for tweaking. =] I have a 1.7ghz Intel Celeron CPU. I've actualy had this pc for a few years now and after using some of my friends pc on a regular basis, mine just feels ancient in comparison. I would like to attempt to o/c it for the time being. I also intend to purchase a new cpu for it sometime in the not to distant future. Any ideas on which chips I should look into? What would work for my mobo? Unfortunatly, even though it is an Asus mobo, it is a sony oem so it's not listed at Asus' site so its fairly difificult finding info on it. For the time being though, it would be nice if i could o/c it to an atleast respectable 2ghz =p


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MSGNYC*

Hello everyone. I'm a complete noob to this entire o/c thing. =p I actualy stumbled across this board while searching for info on my motherboard. =] Ive read through all the post and I didnt see anyone trying to o/c a sony pc. I was just curious whether or not anyone has attempted to o/c a Vaio. The motherboard that came on mine is an Asus P4S266-VX. Originaly the bios is locked and all variables are greyed out but, I've already been able to unlock them so they are ready for tweaking. =] I have a 1.7ghz Intel Celeron CPU. I've actualy had this pc for a few years now and after using some of my friends pc on a regular basis, mine just feels ancient in comparison. I would like to attempt to o/c it for the time being. I also intend to purchase a new cpu for it sometime in the not to distant future. Any ideas on which chips I should look into? What would work for my mobo? Unfortunatly, even though it is an Asus mobo, it is a sony oem so it's not listed at Asus' site so its fairly difificult finding info on it. For the time being though, it would be nice if i could o/c it to an atleast respectable 2ghz =p



how much money do you have saved up for the new pc? i'm going to wait for conroe to get my new stuff.


----------



## MSGNYC

Sorry, I've been extremly busy these past few days. The Conroe sounds pretty promising. I'm gonna have to look into that some more. =] As to how much I've currently got saved up...lemme check my jars. (Yes I keep seperate jars of money around for the different thing I'm saving for.I dont like banks. lol) Currently For a new cpu I've got $385, graphics card $257, motherboard $286, ram $247, theres more but you get the idea. =p Unfortunatly after toying with my bios system, Im unable to adjust my vcore. so the highest I've been able to get my viao running without any problems was 2.008ghz which is very acceptable for the time being. Running cpucool bare stock, my mobo would run 38Â° idle/43Â° on heavy load, my cpu would run 42Â° idle/55-57Â° on heavy load but, overclocked the mobo runs 38Â° idle/42Â° on heavy load whlie my cpu runs 44Â°idle/ 50-53Â° on the same heavy load.?Â¿? Shouldn't overclocking the cpu put more strain on the cpu, not less?Â¿? I did notice that stock (according to the cpu guage on my desktop) that the cpu seams to work at a much high percentage (around 10-15% idle,40-55% on average,75-90% on heavy loads) while overclocked the system itself feels more responsive, everything loads more quickly and more smoothly(my audio editing/sequencer programs in particular =) while running at a slightly if not significatly lower cpu percentage. (7-11% idle,30-45% average,60-80% on heavy loads) Like I said before. I'm new to the whole o/cing thing. Does this sound right to you?Â¿? Dont get me wrong. I'm definatly not complaining. It feels almost as if I'm using a completly different computer. I love it. I'm happy I stumpled upon this website to begin with. =] You guys are great.Geting this much of an improvement out of my old work horse makes me dream about what I'll beable to do after I get all my parts and rebuild her. /drools =]~


----------



## Apollo4g

hi wooow very nice post....can you look at my system and tell me what i can do to OC it. Im a real noob at this....only OC'ed my graphics card with a nvidia tweek. Thats all. anything you can tell me about my system and ways to OC it? thanks.


----------



## cgrado

if it was put together by you or some website not a big company, you probably can OC it. you should have enough cooling with the BT. don't know much about the Abit board though, i've got Asus. you would have to ask someone else about that. i know now that mine isn't a good overclocker.







i thing you should be able to though.


----------



## caliga4221

ok i have heard of overclocking and know a little about what it is but the last time i did it was back when you changed one jumper setting on a motherboard and uped from a 133 to like a 166mhz pentium....

so anyway i am not sure where to start at. i kinda looked through my bios and tried to follow the guide and the only change i could see to make on my system was the Freqency... i went from a 134 all the way up to 155 and i dont notice any problems yet. system was a P4 2.93 and now my properties say i am running at 3.41. im not sure if i did it right but since that is the only change i made i think i can go higher??? my system runs about 75-82 F normally when i played FEAR. when i come home on a hot day when i had no AC running at home it runs around 91 for about an hour and then cools off to about normal or so. even after changing the freQ it still runs good on temp. so anyway i know this is a long post but here are the specs i think you might need. please tell me where to go from here. thank you .

Motherboard = Mercury P4VM800M7
CPU = Intel 2.93 (Intel Pentium 4 517 2.93GHz-1MB Cache-533MHz FSB)
ram = 1gb
and i have 5 fans pulling air in and out.


----------



## cgrado

sounds like you're doing everything right, but have you stress tested with a program like prime95?


----------



## caliga4221

yes i see that in the guide and i did dl it and i am not sure how to use it really.... i just ran it and with it running my Task Manager says cpu is maxed out but still loads Office Word 03 REEAL quick ....?


----------



## cgrado

does your processor have HT? and to find out use cpu-z. or when the Task manager is open, are there two things that show your processor load, or just one?


----------



## caliga4221

what do you mean use cpu-z? i dont think that it does. i dont remeber that it said anything about it when i bought it. sry not to sure...


----------



## cgrado

when you open up cpu-z it should tell you a bunch of info about your processor.

look at my screenshot.


----------



## caliga4221

ok i found the program and dl'd it and im not sure what all of this means but here is a Pic of the screen.


----------



## cgrado

alright, you don't have HT. so right now i don't know why office is stil running easily while Prime95 is running.


----------



## caliga4221

so i take it then that i have done the right steps to OC my system... Do you think that i can go farther? if so do i need to change anything other than the FQ? i figured i should probably stop where i was till i figured out if i was doing it right i didnt want to mess up my system. thank you for all your help so far.


----------



## cgrado

do you have your temps in degrees celsius? i like those better just because that's what everyone around here uses. you will get used to it. if you need a program use speedfan unless you already have it. then just switch it to celsius.


----------



## caliga4221

i have one of those cases that have digital readout on front for temps and after playing with some settings i got it to switch to C and at this time i am running 31.1 C on CPU, 31.3 oh HDD, and 30.9 on VGA. if that helps. thank you.


----------



## cgrado

that's pretty good. very good infact. do you know what you have on your CPU? (Big Typhoon, Zalman thingie, Tuniq Tower, etc...)


----------



## caliga4221

im not sure what those are but i think you are talking about cpu fans? i am not sure what brand i have but i run my system in a very well ventelated area and the room runs about 72F or 22C so i think that is the major part of the temp. so from what i have posted do you think that there is anything more that i can do? have i reached close to the max i will get out of my system? i mean if i have thats cool i got close to 3.5 so i should be happy i guess.


----------



## cgrado

well, it isn't the best processor ever, and if you are willing to screw around some more (learn how to clear your CMOS first) then you can always try to go higher.

and after doing that, make a new thread in the intel processor section instead.


----------



## bde502

how can i overclock a celeron 600 MHz processor from a hp pavilion 6730 built in 1998????


----------



## cgrado

dont' ask me, so post in a new thread! create a new topic in the intel section with the name of your processor. "ocing really old celeron, need help!" or something like that.


----------



## yoyodog

Well I have a Prescott 506 2.66 Ghz oced to 3.6 Ghz max, 50c under full load, and ddr 200 mhz. Im not sure if thats a 1:1 operation though. What would be better? 3.6 Ghz and DDR 200 Mhz, or 3.0Ghz and DDR 330 MHZ


----------



## cgrado

welcome, and make your own thread instead, i'm pretty sure i'm not supposed to use this thread like i have been for helping people. and fill out your system specs. tell us more in the new thread such as your multiplier and FSB.


----------



## Dimon

Sorry if it is an incorrect forum (please delete if it is). So today i got my final parts for my new pc. I got asus p5w DH deluxe mobo and e6700 procesor (2.66 GHz). I followed the guide for OCing but all the options are grayed out when i try to OC. Can anyone help out. THank you in advance.


----------



## cgrado

make sure to set it to manual overclocking.


----------



## Dimon

Which tab is it under, it seems like i looked under everytab, and didnt see that option. TY


----------



## cgrado

fill out your system specs so i know what stuff you have, and can you make a thread of your own yet? I don't know how the new system works around here for new people.


----------



## ebotnf

great work NoAffinity... I've learned a few new things here...


----------



## Hunnu

cool man i liked this forum good luck all clockers


----------



## itsukileung1991

thanks for the information man


----------



## CyberWolf575

Thanx alot for this u gave me a look at how and what overclocking is..that was GREAT thanx!


----------



## dpawl31

Quote:



At the same time, running RAM faster than the CPU offers absolutely no performance gains (the CPU is doing the processing, RAM merely receives data as it is fed to it...). I don't know why motherboard manufacturers even offer dividers to run RAM faster than the CPU, but they do. So, please, for my sake, don't go setting your CPU bus speed to 133 mhz and DRAM frequency to 200 mhz


 -NoAffinity

Here is the deal. At the moment they have not released a BIOS update for my board, which is supposed to fix the RAM OCing problems.

I am currently running FSB @ 250Mhz, w/ RAM @ 400Mhz. It is stable, 12 hour Orthos stable. Running a 5:8 divider. As far as I can tell, there is nothing bad about it other than the CPU can't feed the RAM as fast as it can swallow it up. The way I see it, isn't that a good thing?

Also if I underclock it, ie DDR2-500 (250Mhz) I am not sure if it will be stable. I tried DDR2-750 and it locked up.

So what I am asking is, there is no bad thing about my setup, correct?
Esentially, since it is stable @ 400Mhz, I can just bump my FSB some more and try to go higher therer, right? Thanks guys.


----------



## cgrado

Well, the reason to run your RAM as slow as you can (1:1) is the timings. the slower the speed, the tighter the timings. and the less voltage you need to put through it.


----------



## SraRogers

Sup im new to the whole overlocking stuff and i don't know much about computers. Being in the military I dont get much time to enjoy my time off of work. I wanna overclock my comp just a slight amount, i was wondering where i could find my CPU:MEM ratio, is it logged under bios?? I currently have the Pent D 945 3.4GHz processor with a P5ND2-SLI Motherboard this is just a temp computer till i get enough money to buy the Core 2 Duo E6600 with a Intel D975XBXLKR Motherboard. Can anyone help me plz...


----------



## houdin8888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SraRogers*


Sup im new to the whole overlocking stuff and i don't know much about computers. Being in the military I dont get much time to enjoy my time off of work. I wanna overclock my comp just a slight amount, i was wondering where i could find my CPU:MEM ratio, is it logged under bios?? I currently have the Pent D 945 3.4GHz processor with a P5ND2-SLI Motherboard this is just a temp computer till i get enough money to buy the Core 2 Duo E6600 with a Intel D975XBXLKR Motherboard. Can anyone help me plz...


Try CPU-z (http://www.cpuid.com/). Its a great little program which reveals much about your systems' CPU, Bus and memory speeds (and more). Hope this helps. I'm pretty new at all this also.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *houdin8888* 
Try CPU-z (http://www.cpuid.com/). Its a great little program which reveals much about your systems' CPU, Bus and memory speeds (and more). Hope this helps. I'm pretty new at all this also.


Sweet thx for that.... didn't know about that site, gave you a rep..... now if you could point me in the direction of a better fan/temp monitoring tool then speedfan, i would be grateful


----------



## Limetym51

so i've been reading this posting over and over again and have finally decided to add some q's that i haven't seen from other noobs....first that months ago when i first read this, i ran into a wall... i went right away and o'cd my prescott from 3.0 to 3.2 ..... the thing wouldnt even turn on past the first black screen that shows my gpu info.... it would jus freeze..







.. so not knowing wut to do, i jus ripped the thing apart re intalled my old celeron 2.6 and it booted right up... then repeated the process with installing the P4 again jus to get the damn thing to turn on again.....(note: i didnt have the volcano650a psu) it was the stock 250 watt.. could that have been my problem?? too weak?







i really havent tried oc'ing the cpu since..







.. affraid its guna do the same thing again...well... be sides that.. is it possible( if so, how?) do u oc a b 7600gs that says its already oc'd??? also a question about the original post...it was stated to change the " Initial Display Adaptor" to (Agp in my case considering my gpu) but the closest phrase i found in my Bios was "Init Display First" and it was set to pci....before i change it to agp, i will wait for answers....







any answer greatly appreciated! thanx Brian aka Smash


----------



## Limetym51

also i was thinking about getting the Asus P4P800 VM mobo.it says it handles up to 3.4ghz and 4gb's of ram







... its sounds pretty awesome..and wayyyy better than my ECS with SIS661fx chipset. any input on this?? becuase once again i am new to allll of this... and i dont even kno wut to do to transfer os's from one mobo to the other..thanx.... that is all...... for now.lol..Smash


----------



## cgrado

Alright, the easiest way (instead of switching the cpus out) is to reset the CMOS. It's what stores the BIOS information. This is done most easily by turning off the computer and removing the battery on your motherboard for a few seconds then putting it back in. (the big button cell battery). And yes, a 250Wpsu is very weak. The new PSU will help. May have been the cause of your problem if you couldn't even get very far. It helps with stability. And you may be able to OC the 7600GS but i find that my Evga OC'd card is already to it's limit because of heat. you may want an aftermarket cooler.

And don't buy some Asus with a SIS chipset. For overclocking, the BEST chipsets are the intel chipesets. Some of the new kings are the Intel Bad Axe 2 motherboard and... some others i don't remember (check the "what core 2 duo motherboard is right for me" thread). However, these are socket 775 and would require you to buy a new processor. If you don't want to spend much on the processor, you can get the new E4300, intel's cheapest C2D.

As for s478 motherboards, i don't go there. You'll have to ask someone else.


----------



## sNakeX

please tell me can I over cloock Intel D946gzison stock fan , I have an conroe e6300............what is burn in mode and what is burn in mode % ....is this overclocking ......can't I increase FSB or multiplier with Intel boards ?


----------



## Limetym51

thanx for the info grado.. i'll be tryin it out.... but yea that Asus mobo im looking at has the Intel 865g chipset should be wut im looking for ..... yea really dont wanna go buying 775 right now...becuase that'll jus make me want the 8800gt/pci-e and more.







..hehe... maybe in the close future for a different rig...but yea i really just bought,within the last few months, everything on my list except the mobo came with the tower i already had... so its basicly the last thing im gunna do to this comp... then prolly sell it to a friend and build another.... but yea n e answer to my " init display first " question??


----------



## houdin8888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avacado*


Sweet thx for that.... didn't know about that site, gave you a rep..... now if you could point me in the direction of a better fan/temp monitoring tool then speedfan, i would be grateful



I kinda like PC Wizard 2007 for that type of monitoring. You can pick it up free at http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php GOOD Luck.


----------



## Limetym51

so i've been back to oc'ing and heres some reasults.... 
CounterStike Stress Test:
-3.1ghz at 6:5 (cpu:ram) ~ 66.92fps
-3.1ghz at 3:2 ~62.85fps
-3.1ghz at 2:1 ~ 52.63fps








3.1ghz at 1:1 ~ wouldnt start xp








-------------------------------
lastnight:
-3.12ghz at 6:5~ 66.32
this morning:
-3.12ghz at 6:5~ 68.24









all temps were from 36-38c, working up to 3.12....

........now all this doesnt seem right too me jus because.







.. i remember the day i installed my 3.0 prescott i was gettin 76-78 fps









.... few more q's..







.. in bios wut should VGA Share mem size be? 16?/32?/64?
and should AGP fast write support be enabled or disabled? and my last Q..... Video ram cacheable?? enabled or disabled?
thanks for al the help, Smash


----------



## SgtNick

So, I tried to OC my E6600 to 3.6GHz last night, but I hit a wall right before the 3-gig mark. I have it at 366x9 with 1.41v clock. Tried upping the core to 1.45 to get past the 'wall', but couldn't get stable. Haven't tried dropping the multi to x8 yet.

You mentioned loosing the mem timings, but it was a little unclear: would timings go up or down? I'm thinking that I should go up from 5-5-5-15 to maybe 5-6-6-17, but I don't know what i'm doing or the right procedure to do it. (the voltages are on my system's profile) I have SuperT DDR2800, which aren't the best for oc'ing.

(This part is more for myself)
Do I need new memory? Gskill or OCZ?

Just really want to see if I can get around 3.7









Edit: This is what I'm going for:http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=159045
Looks like 440x8 works for him, maybe 1.45vcore?, maybe 463x8 for me...


----------



## houdin8888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtNick*


So, I tried to OC my E6600 to 3.6GHz last night, but I hit a wall right before the 3-gig mark. I have it at 366x9 with 1.41v clock. Tried upping the core to 1.45 to get past the 'wall', but couldn't get stable. Haven't tried dropping the multi to x8 yet.

You mentioned loosing the mem timings, but it was a little unclear: would timings go up or down? I'm thinking that I should go up from 5-5-5-15 to maybe 5-6-6-17, but I don't know what i'm doing or the right procedure to do it. (the voltages are on my system's profile) I have SuperT DDR2800, which aren't the best for oc'ing.

(This part is more for myself)
Do I need new memory? Gskill or OCZ?

Just really want to see if I can get around 3.7









Edit: This is what I'm going for:http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=159045
Looks like 440x8 works for him, maybe 1.45vcore?, maybe 463x8 for me...



I''ve been able to hit a stable 3.67 (406 x9) allowing the SPD to set the RAM timing. Had bios settings for Memory Voltage= 2.10V snf VCore set at 1.400V. Just about all else left to "auto", CPU-z reported memory as Freq: 507.5MHz, FSB







RAM was 4:5, Timings at 5,5,5,13 Hope this helps. Good ocing!


----------



## SgtNick

Quote:



I''ve been able to hit a stable 3.67 (406 x9) allowing the SPD to set the RAM timing. Had bios settings for Memory Voltage= 2.10V snf VCore set at 1.400V. Just about all else left to "auto", CPU-z reported memory as Freq: 507.5MHz, FSBRAM was 4:5, Timings at 5,5,5,13 Hope this helps. Good ocing!


I finally got my first stable oc!!!






















Here's my cpu-z: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=170778









3499MHz, 389x9, 1:1 5-5-5-15 1T

it seems like everything is running a bit slower even though I only have ~50C for my CPU. maybe I need to work on my ram

Just another 100MHz to go!


----------



## cgrado

8 hours orthos stable?


----------



## SgtNick

I haven't run the test yet, but it rocked bf2!


----------



## houdin8888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtNick*


So, I tried to OC my E6600 to 3.6GHz last night, but I hit a wall right before the 3-gig mark. I have it at 366x9 with 1.41v clock. Tried upping the core to 1.45 to get past the 'wall', but couldn't get stable. Haven't tried dropping the multi to x8 yet.

You mentioned loosing the mem timings, but it was a little unclear: would timings go up or down? I'm thinking that I should go up from 5-5-5-15 to maybe 5-6-6-17, but I don't know what i'm doing or the right procedure to do it. (the voltages are on my system's profile) I have SuperT DDR2800, which aren't the best for oc'ing.

(This part is more for myself)
Do I need new memory? Gskill or OCZ?

Just really want to see if I can get around 3.7









Edit: This is what I'm going for:http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=159045
Looks like 440x8 works for him, maybe 1.45vcore?, maybe 463x8 for me...


Way to go,


----------



## SgtNick

^^ Thanks!

My computer gave me the blue screen 4 rounds in so I had to drop it to 3.4 and it ran stable and faster after that. I'm running Orthos as we speak.

I'm guessing the bottleneck is in my RAM. Should I up from 800 to 1000+MHz?

Another question: Do faster HDDs affect gameplay other than shorter level load times and if so, 7600.2 or Raptor?

And yes: Life is good! :smile:

EDIT: Orthos: 8hr 45min passed, 'Self-test 1792K passed!' on both cores. 3397MHz


----------



## cgrado

Gj!


----------



## Limetym51

is that a total of 3.4 on that C2D e6600?


----------



## SgtNick

yessir! check my stats. it's about average, the record for the E6600 is 5.2 GHz :O


----------



## houdin8888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtNick*


yessir! check my stats. it's about average, the record for the E6600 is 5.2 GHz :O


Where'd you see an e6600 running at 5.2GHz?








Seems quite far from where I ever gotten. Bought a rather cool lookin Thermal Electric CPU cooler (a MACS Monsoon Vigor) in hopes of cooling thing maximally. So, SgtNick, have you gotten over 4.0 GHz, yet?


----------



## Limetym51

ok well thats cool.







... i've been thinking about getting a c2d, and a whole new mobo but if its only going to get me .1/.2ghz more i dont think i'll be doin all that... i guess i'll jus stick to the P4 and jus upgrade the mobo.







... talkin bout that ... n e one have any S478 mobo's for sale?? ... or know of n e good companys selling them?( that actually have them in stock??)







well thanks... i'll be adding some pics soon..yay.


----------



## cgrado

Well, it may get 100 or 200 mhz, but the way the C2Ds operate, is much better than the P4s. The P4s to 6 operations per cycle, while C2D does 12, so C2D is almost two times as fast for the clock speed. In some cases, more than two times as fast. I get 33 second superpi 1m at this speed, and a 6600 would probably get 13 seconds. BIG difference. But if you want to start off small, you can get a C2D ready motherboard and work with that for a while.


----------



## SgtNick

The site is here: http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=217 I'm not sure how credible this is...

The unofficial oc record database; it's kinda hard to believe. They're running liquid nitrogen, cascade, or dry ice cooling. Pretty extreme, but why?!


----------



## Limetym51

so... a lil update, jus found an Asus s478 mobo with Dual VGA and the VIA PT880Ultra chipset and 2 more slots for DDR..for $99.99 .

http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/ch...s/pt880_ultra/

VIA PT880 Ultra - The Perfect Stepping-Stone Solution for System Integrators and PC Enthusiasts
Based on VIA's innovative Flex Express Architecture, the VIA PT880 Ultra chipset provides the ultimate transition solution, offering support for PCI Express and AGP graphics, as well as DDR and DDR2 memory, all on the same motherboard. Compatible with the latest Intel® processors, the VIA PT880 Ultra chipset includes support for 1066MHz FSB and Hyper-Threading Technology.

lol!! sounds good. arrives tomarrow







cant wait, ttyl


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtNick*


The site is here: http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=217 I'm not sure how credible this is...

The unofficial oc record database; it's kinda hard to believe. They're running liquid nitrogen, cascade, or dry ice cooling. Pretty extreme, but why?!


because they can pretty much. It's fun, and it's something to do. Why do people collect stamps? it's a waste of money, but who cares, they like it and it's fun. OC'ing is the same, but it's also a competition. i'm sure they have other computers that run on water cooling that have a pretty high 24/7 OC as well, which gives better performance without the price.


----------



## GTHD

anyone know how to set an asus p4s8260-mx to jumper free mode, in order to over clock?


----------



## ViRuS

Uhh, yeah, im a little new to the overclocking scene. Give me a racing game, i can beat it in a week, computers take a little longer when you go a little further than parts and other hardware related issues, which im good at









Check The Specks In System Below

EDIT:
I now have an old tower block to run O'cees on, check it out and give me some pointers for possible upgrades, but budget upgrades please?

Regards, 
ViRuS


----------



## bgbop15

dell boards are locked


----------



## ViRuS

yeah, i know. i havnt been able to post lately.
sorry guys.

uhh, as a matter of opinion.

is an AMD athalon XP 3000 @ 2.16Ghz o'ceed to 2.4Ghz a good o'c on stock cooling? (not even AS5)

thanks again

ViRuS


----------



## cgrado

*ahem* this is the intel OC'ing guide. half of us don't know much about that. (i know nothing about AMD)
It would probably be better to go ask in the AMD section.


----------



## ViRuS

thats why i said as a matter of opinion















what i meant was, would it be a nice o'c on stock for say, and intel p4 northwood 340?

sorry for the confusion.(im only 14)

ViRuS.


----------



## cgrado

so you are saying, is the percent increase in clock and performance similar to something you would get on an intel northwood 340?


----------



## ViRuS

yeah, on stock cooling.
im just wondering if this is good, on completely stock system.
yeah, i know its AMD, im just wondering if its worthy. or if it can go higher on stock.

get back to me if you would.

ViRuS


----------



## TheRealOmegaMan

First, Hello to all and great info...

2nd, My system which I am building at this moment:

Asus Striker Extreme
Intel Quad Core QX6700
Zalman 9700LED CPU Cooler
Corsair DDR2 Dominator 2GB
2x - MSI 8800GTS's OC with 640MB Each

Drives and all else not impt here I believe.

I have built 3 Intel based machine and not once have I overclocked so this is my first.
I would like to overclock the Quad to 3.4Ghz or 3.3Ghz both I have read in multiple areas are stable.

Question 1: Should I up the FSB *and *the Multiplier *or* just one?
Question 2: At 3.3Ghz and 3.4Ghz do the voltages need to be increased?
Question 3: Should I up the Dominator memory speed/voltages as well and how? What do you guys recommend the setting to be at my hopeful clock speeds?

I know this is basic newbie and a lot of this stuff is in FAQ areas but I was hoping to be more specific to my setup. Many thanks up front!


----------



## TheRealOmegaMan

First, Hello to all and great info...

2nd, My system which I am building at this moment:

Asus Striker Extreme
Intel Quad Core QX6700
Zalman 9700LED CPU Cooler
Corsair DDR2 Dominator 2GB
2x â€" MSI 8800GSTâ€™s OC with 640MB Each

Drives and all else not impt here I believe.

I have built 3 Intel based machine and not once have I overclocked so this is my first.
I would like to overclock the Quad to 3.4Ghz or 3.3Ghz both I have read in multiple areas are stable.

Question : Should I up the FSB AND the Multiplier OR just one?
Question 2: At 3.3Ghz and 3.4Ghz do the voltages need to be increased?
Question 3: Should I up the Dominator memory speed/voltages as well and how? What do you guys recommend the setting to be at my hopeful clock speeds?

I know this is basic newbie and a lot of this stuff is in FAQ areas but I was hoping to be more specific to my setup. Many thanks up front!


----------



## cgrado

haha, double post.

What's the multi on those? are they full unlocked?
I would go for 400X9, 3.6ghz, which would require a voltage increase. 
And keep the Dominators at 1:1 with the FSB.


----------



## Icecube88

Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813188012

Memory:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231087

CPU:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115003

I have an 8800GTS 320MB and OCZGameXStream 700W. I want to only overclock my CPU to 3.0GHz and I want to know if anyone knows that I can achieve this with my motherboard. If I'm going to overclock my CPU to 3.0GHz, do I need to raise my memory voltage or just follow the steps of the CPU overclocking? Thanks.


----------



## cgrado

You can probably just stick with rasing your FSB and sticking with the x9 multiplier. if you get to 400FSB stable, that's 3.6ghz. that's what i'm aiming for when i get mine in a couple of days.


----------



## TheRealOmegaMan

Many thanks folks. Sorry for the double post....system hung and and clicked again. Thats what I get for doing this at work. Cgrado...I did some research and most I read, including CPU Mag's overclock was hard to get the QX6700 stable above 3.5Ghz. Also, any volatage increase nesessary? Forgive the ignorance here, but when you say 1:1 on the memory do you mean not tweak it after adjusting the FSB right? Damn feel like an idiot but gotta learn somehow. Many many thanks.


----------



## TheRealOmegaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgrado*


haha, double post.

What's the multi on those? are they full unlocked?
I would go for 400X9, 3.6ghz, which would require a voltage increase. 
And keep the Dominators at 1:1 with the FSB.


Yes. All Extemes are unlocked for Up and Down. But again, if I went to 3.4 would I need a bump up in voltage?


----------



## ViRuS

i would say so, i have a friend running Intel E6600 (conroe) @ 3.6Ghz and he had to bump the voltage,
so at an educated guess,
i would say yes.
sorry if i am wrong.

best wishes
Virus


----------



## TheRealOmegaMan

Well I found this folks. This guy got to 3.5 with no bump in voltage. Still, maybe a slight bump to 1.4 would be good? Can someone tell me if this is good logic? Thanks for the help VIRus.
http://sg.vr-zone.com/?i=4098&s=1


----------



## Kindredice

Hey guys,i was going to post a new topic but thought i'd get a quick answer here.

Finally i installed all the parts and working on overclocking now.Currently i'm at 485x7 3.4GHz with 5-5-5-18 timings and 1:1 settings.

First question : is 1.45v on cpu and 2.2 on mems ok for these speeds and timings?

Second Question : There are 2 new options on the bios that i havent seen before,should i change FSB Overvoltage Control and System Memory Multiplier? I changed the memory multiplier to 2.0 guess thats the way to go?

Third Question : CPU Temps are 24C idle on both cores with all the fans on full speed,is that normal? i'm checking the temps using Everest 4.0 is this software reliable?

Fourth Question (Edit) : 3dmark 06 is giving me a res of 1152x864 instead of 1440x900 is that normal?
Thanks


----------



## ViRuS

guys, i have a quick question, i am looking to build an all new p.c
i want to work with my existing P4 "willamette"
but, will it work on a socket 939 mobo?
(im looking at ASUS)
thanks in advance.

Virus.


----------



## cgrado

No s939 is AMD. Willamette is 478.


----------



## ViRuS

i know it is socket 478
and i realised it was 939 (amd) but i forgot to edit.
would my willamette work on a socket 775 mobo?
(im looking at ABIT)
budget of £80 (u.k)
any suggestions?
thanks for the prompt reply you got repped :smile:

Virus!


----------



## cgrado

no, 478 won't work on a 775 mobo.


----------



## ViRuS

oof,
can you suggest any mobo's?
the spec says its pentium 4 compatable though
would this be northwood?
*confused*
link is @ :
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?...ce=14&doy=22m4
or
http://www.dabs.com/productview.aspx...specifications

get back to me when you can.

Regards.

Virus


----------



## Pyrowipe

I am having some trouble with the E4300 I have.

System Specs-

CPU - Intel Core2 Duo E4300 allendale
MB - MSI MotherBoard 965 Platinum
VC - BFG 8800 gts 320 OC
RAM - Corsair Kit DDR2-800 XMS2-6400 Xtreme Performance Memory
P/S - 500Watt SilverStone

I am having trouble clocking this chip even past 2.1ghz. I hear from many other people that you can clock these puppies on stock voltage to the 2.4 @ 266bus very very easily. Even if I pump the Voltage up, I can't get to even the [email protected]







I thought maybe my OC video Card was messing me up, so I swaped that out and get the same results. I am running my PCIe at 100mhz not 133. I don't know if the MB is somehow jacking it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated on this matter.


----------



## equetefue

lock the pcie to 100 and the other to 33mhz, then jack the voltage on ram to 2.1 and loose timmings a tad.


----------



## cgrado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ViRuS* 
oof,
can you suggest any mobo's?
the spec says its pentium 4 compatable though
would this be northwood?
*confused*
link is @ :
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?...ce=14&doy=22m4
or
http://www.dabs.com/productview.aspx...specifications

get back to me when you can.

Regards.

Virus

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130046
I know you are in the UK, but that board is the best s478 board i could find on the egg (they only have 8).


----------



## ViRuS

jesus!
thanks for that, but i will only buy u.k.
however, i have had a new plan,
see what you guys think of this (budget limit sits at £400)
Motherboard:
Abit Fatality (nForce 650 SLi Ready)
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...atid=5&subcat=
£101.70 inc VAT
Processor:
Intel Core 2 Duo E6320 "LGA775 Conroe" 1.86GHz (1066FSB) - Retail

£111.68 inc VAT
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...d=6&subcat=793
Graphics:
HIS ATI Radeon X1650 Pro ICEQ Turbo 512MB GDDR3 AVIVO HDTV/Dual DVI (PCI-Express) - Retail (RX1650P-512ICEQT)
£88.11 inc VAT
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...=56&subcat=776
Memory:
1GB Ballistix!
£61.09 (inc V.A.T)
http://www.crucial.com/uk/store/part...e=BL12864AA804

CPU Cooling:
Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...tid=57&subcat=
£17.??
Total:

< £360

Can you tell me the best o'c on that board on stock cooling?
and are these specs ok for a tight budget?

Regards

Virus


----------



## cgrado

http://www.crucial.com/uk/store/part...e=BL12864AA804
That would be much better memory, as the OC on most conroes/allendales is based on high FSB, not high multi, so high performance RAM is a must. On stock cooling, i think around 350 FSB x 9= 3.15ghz.


----------



## ViRuS

thanks, you got my rep point.
new specs, check it out (these plans are final if i get the job tomorrow)
being 14, i dont have the big budget everyone does


----------



## cgrado

Good enough i guess.


----------



## Fatal05

*** has this thread become


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatal05*


*** has this thread become


a "help with basic problems" thread.


----------



## ViRuS

@ Fatal: sorry, i never realised you were never a noob looking for help.
@ Cgrado: thanks for your help, it has been greatly appreciated, your a real nice guy =]. as for the parts, they should be on order over the next few months, as i should have a job before my b'day (in may)
maybe my specs will perform pretty well.

thanks for everything (CGR)

Virus


----------



## cgrado

glad to help.


----------



## ViRuS

right, i have a few questions.
answer them if you would be so kind,
if you dont wish to help, then be kind enough not to comment.
mobo:
abit fatality 650 nforce
or 
gigabyte 965 DS3P

Processor:
2.13ghz allendale
2.13ghz conroe

which is better for a stable overclock of 2.8ghz +

regards

Virus


----------



## cgrado

DS3 + conroe.


----------



## ViRuS

thanks CG (again) if i ever meet you, you will get a nice beer =]
what amount of ram will the brute take?
i have asked most p.c shops but cant get an answer
i suspect its 8gb.

Regards

Virus


----------



## cgrado

Yeah, most P965 boards take a max of 8gb. But 2gb is all most people need. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231065
or
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec....2&RSKU=BA23792


----------



## Icemaestro

Hey is anyone able to help me out in oc'ing my comp?its just running on air, just using the ai nos at the mo...one wierd thing, everest keeps saying in the benchmarks that my memory's dual ddr2-560? also, how to get my ratio up to 1:1 (at the mo its 8:6...


----------



## Kyjibo

What are the highest temp and Vcore you want to go up to on a E6400(conroe?) processor.

also, i'm slightly confused on what you mean with the ram timings. looking at my bios it claims CPU freq is at 266 and my ram is 800mhz so does that mean i can max out my processor overclock at 400freq?


----------



## Salisbury88

Hey, just decided to try and overclock my first system.

Just a few questions, I can't seem to find how to change vcore. There is an option under PC Health or something, and it has three vcore values - all greyed out.

Another thing, I have a Pentium D (x2 2.8Ghz) and so far I have moved the CPU from 200 to 240. When I right click my computer and look at the processor, it says "Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.8Ghz 3.22Ghz" - is it correct that only the 2nd CPU has increased?

Thanks!


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Salisbury88*


Hey, just decided to try and overclock my first system.

Just a few questions, I can't seem to find how to change vcore. There is an option under PC Health or something, and it has three vcore values - all greyed out.

Another thing, I have a Pentium D (x2 2.8Ghz) and so far I have moved the CPU from 200 to 240. When I right click my computer and look at the processor, it says "Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.8Ghz 3.22Ghz" - is it correct that only the 2nd CPU has increased?

Thanks!


You are using BIOS to change stuff right? Fill in your system specs (it will make it easier for us to help you). And on the processor thing, they have both changed. The first is what it is spec'ed at (what it is supposed to be) the second is the actual speed.


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyjibo*


What are the highest temp and Vcore you want to go up to on a E6400(conroe?) processor.

also, i'm slightly confused on what you mean with the ram timings. looking at my bios it claims CPU freq is at 266 and my ram is 800mhz so does that mean i can max out my processor overclock at 400freq?


RAM timings are latencies. How long it takes for data to be moved. The tighter (lower) the faster it moves, but as you increase the frequency of your RAM, you have to loosen the timings (raise them.) Good RAM can do 800mhz at 4-4-4-12 (first four in CPU-z[download it!]). You can OC your RAM as well, so you can get your FSB to 400 and keep going, but then you are starting to OC your RAM as well.


----------



## Salisbury88

Hey, just increased my CPU from 2.8 to around 3.35 and Im running Prime95. On full load the CPU temp has stabled at around 61C? Is this average or too hot?


----------



## cgrado

PD? that's a little hot, but not too high. I just wouldn't go over that.


----------



## RuskY

where do u change the memory timings? what would eb the reason for not even POSTing after a slightest oc?


----------



## cgrado

It shouldn't be after a slight OC. Memory timings only have to change after large changes in FSB and Mem frequency. Large being about 50


----------



## DonNiger

Hi, I have a weard issue with a D920. So far, I have managed to have that CPU running at 4,4 Ghz ( http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=210766 ), but I feel, there must be more. Temp is not the problem as well as the memory. Problem is that there is no post after 1,53v. Even with lower clock. Is there kind of lock or whatever inside of it?
Board is P5N-E.


----------



## cgrado

That could just be the limit of the processor.


----------



## startekee

hey is a ECS PT890T-A V 1.0 good for overclocking. thx noaffinity ure info really helped


----------



## cgrado

ECS boards aren't good for OCing. They are very basic boards that aren't made for and can't handle the stress of OC'ing.


----------



## startekee

i know its not good for overclockin but is the bios unlocked. a reply would be really appreciated


----------



## KingJude

I am new to this overclocking thing. I have an asus P5B-VM mobo, maxtor 160gb hd, intel celeron d 331 (2.66 , 533fsb) i overclocked it to 2.92 and did a stress test... i went up by one and my rig didnt turn on properly.. i have ddr2 2gb 6400... i dont know how to do the timings.. i think i am not doing it right...can i find any thread that can help??


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *startekee*


i know its not good for overclockin but is the bios unlocked. a reply would be really appreciated


Most ECS boards have very limited BIOS options and can't handle the stresses of oc'ing. They are made for cheap stock systems.


----------



## ozmate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoAffinity*


*What is overclocking?*

... If you see no gains, lower RAM speed (or CPU:RAM ratio/divider). Once you reach the point where you are not exceeding the RAMâ€™s rated operating speeds (or are sure it will run at the current speed), and you are at the upper limit of either CPU temps or vcore, then you have found your CPUâ€™s highest stable overclock. ...


Where is this CPU:RAM ratio divider? I can't find it in bios. There is AGP/PCI Frequency settings which starts from 66.66/33.33 MHz with 0.6/0.3 increments upto 104.46/52.23. And also whats the rated operating speeds of RAM?


----------



## cgrado

The divider is just the ratio of the CPU to RAM frequencies. I run at a 1:1 ratio, meaning my FSB and RAM speed are the same (360mhz). Some BIOS's have options to actually set "1:1, 2:3, 1:2" etc, but most it's just something that exists. You can see it in CPU-z under the memory tab.

And lock your AGP, PCI frequency settings at their defaults. And RAM runs at varying speeds. There is no all encompassing rated speed. You will have to check your sticks of RAM.


----------



## eternaljammer

nice


----------



## ring_wraith

When you say that Intel manafactured boards cannot OC do you mean absolutely all ??? or are there exceptions ? for instance i have a DG965RY. Can i do nothing with it? i have a E6300 for pete's sake.


----------



## 1b2a

Hey I am new here. I have a Biostar 945p-a7a. I looked at my BIOS options and the one that is grayed-out is the vcore setting. Is there any way around this? Would it be okay to just increase the FSB until it doesn't start and then just take a few clicks off the FSB?


----------



## 1b2a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1b2a*


Hey I am new here. I have a Biostar 945p-a7a. I looked at my BIOS options and the one that is grayed-out is the vcore setting. Is there any way around this? Would it be okay to just increase the FSB until it doesn't start and then just take a few clicks off the FSB?


Oh, I have an E6420 conroe


----------



## 1b2a

Sorry for three posts, I just had another idea. Can I just download a new updated BIOS? Or are they developed solely for their respective motherboards?


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ring_wraith*


When you say that Intel manafactured boards cannot OC do you mean absolutely all ??? or are there exceptions ? for instance i have a DG965RY. Can i do nothing with it? i have a E6300 for pete's sake.


Somethings have changed since this guide was written. The newer intel boards do have OC'ing options, and the 975X Bad Axe 2 is actually a really good board (some better now though). I'm not familiar with your specific board, but i see that it has the G965 chipset, which has integrated graphics and doesn't OC anywhere near as well as the P965 boards without integrated graphics. Check your BIOS for options though, just don't expect AMAZING results.


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1b2a*


Hey I am new here. I have a Biostar 945p-a7a. I looked at my BIOS options and the one that is grayed-out is the vcore setting. Is there any way around this? Would it be okay to just increase the FSB until it doesn't start and then just take a few clicks off the FSB?


That would work, you just won't be able to make it as high.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1b2a*


Oh, I have an E6420 conroe



Quote:



Originally Posted by *1b2a*


Sorry for three posts, I just had another idea. Can I just download a new updated BIOS? Or are they developed solely for their respective motherboards?


The BIOS's are developed soley for the boards, so you will have to find one for your board. 
Here is the page for your boards BIOS updates. I suggest reading the manuals on the page before you attempt anything. I'm not familiar with the Biostar way of updating BIOS, so i can't really help you that much there.

And you can just use the "edit" button on the bottom right hand of your post in the future instead of posting three times.


----------



## 1b2a

Okay, loads of thanks. Warpspeeder came with my motherboard and it has voltage controls but they don't seem to work. I'll try to find another solution.


----------



## mica3speedy

I have a question regarding voltages. Currently I'm a [email protected] with the following voltages:
vcore=1.2750
1.2ht=1.3
nb=1.45
sb=1.5
cpuvtt=1.55

my ram is unlinked and is running at 800mhz. I can hit 3.2ghz stable with vcore=1.35. I tried to hit 3.33ghz stable with 1.35, but it would fail orthos (best was 52 minutes). I know increasing the vcore will make it more stable. What should I do with the other voltages?


----------



## cgrado

when you start to get to high fsbs you can raise the nb voltage if you are stuck. You can pretty much leave the others alone.


----------



## mica3speedy

thank you, thats exactly what I wanted to know







. rep +1


----------



## DonNiger

Hi, need some help wih error like BAD_POOL_HEADER code 0x00000019. Trying to kill my C356. Runs Orthos @5.2 Ghz, posts @5.3 and useing ClockGen, it goes easyly up to 5.5 Ghz. But after 5.3, it gives me always the same error if I am trying to run any application.
Temp is around 40c (I am giveing 1.6v)


----------



## mica3speedy

sounds like you are unstable after 5.2. you may have to raise the voltage and test some more


----------



## Dillard13

Question, Are there any special parameters for overclocking a Core2Duo Processor that weren't covered in this guide?


----------



## cgrado

Not really, except the thermal specs aren't covered. Using intel Thermal Analysis Tool to monitor temps, (or coretemp), don't go above 60*C maximum. For 24/7 OCs, i would stay at 55 and under.


----------



## Dillard13

Thanks


----------



## kurt_420

should i leave the cpu/pci-e setting at async mode - or what ever its called ?


----------



## cgrado

pci-e? Just lock it at 100 or 99. Don't leave it at auto.


----------



## kurt_420

there isnt any of those options


----------



## cgrado

What are the options then? Can you take a picture for me?
And fill out your system specs as well.


----------



## nicoloco

Hi.
Tried reading this post, however it did not give me enough answers. Would you mind taking a look at my post and giving me suitable replies?

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...s-p5n32-e.html


----------



## Pedastriol

wow, I learned alot from this tutorial. I also read on the Core 2 Duo 4300 tutorial that it could be overclocked stable on stock H/S, higher than I have mine. Any suggestions on what I need to do to run a little higher?


----------



## toparis

im new to oc, i hava a p35ds3l with a 4400 allendale... where do i start oc... i tried to up my fsb, but just even a lilttle incrase results in failure....


----------



## brooking1169

Hey whats up everyone I have a q6600 and I'm overclocked to (1333) 333fsb and on the ram I have adata pc6400 ddr2 800 and thats running at 667mhz with 4,4,4,12,1t timings instead of 5,5,5,18 2t. I have hit a wall cant get it any higher with the 9x mult







currently i'm at 1.325v on core adn 1.4v on northbridge. I have tried increasing vcore and I can get it to boot at 350fsb (3.150) but when I run a 3d app it crashes. I'm thinking that it is prob the cheap ram that I'm using. PLEASE HELP


----------



## brooking1169

what are your specs?


----------



## kkbob33

@brooking and toparis

start a new thread you will get more answers


----------



## t4ct1c47

Be sure to check the Intel Overclocking Redefined guide too everyone.


----------



## xxLightxx

very useful, a beginner intro to what overclocking is =]


----------



## archimedes916

whats up-

I'm looking for some help/suggestions on exact settings for overclocking my E8400, RAM, vid cards, and anything else you think should be done. I just finished my first system build and I want to get the most out of all this hardware. Please help...


----------



## archimedes916

ok, I went ahead and tried it on my own... I was able to get it up to 3.6Ghz without increasing the voltage from the default (1.19). Orthos ran fine for a couple hours with it set at 3.6. When I increased the voltage and upped it to just over 3.8Ghz (fsb 1700), the screen went fuzzy and the system froze. I think it was because I had the RAM setting on "linked" in the BIOS. So I set that to "unlinked" and I'm going to try again... any suggestions please let me know...


----------



## aryuautku

guess u changed the vcore so much,get the bios battery out for 5 mins then and plug it back,then just open again and oc again.


----------



## archimedes916

i got it up to 4.05Ghz, but my vcore was up to over 1.4v. i know intel says not to go over that, but everything is running really cool (right around 32c). also, cpu-z is telling me im at 2.65Ghz with a x6 multiplyer when my BIOS is set to 4.05 with a x9 mult. computer properties confirm the 4.05Ghz along with the boot screen...


----------



## SG_Stryker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *archimedes916* 
i got it up to 4.05Ghz, but my vcore was up to over 1.4v. i know intel says not to go over that, but everything is running really cool (right around 32c). also, cpu-z is telling me im at 2.65Ghz with a x6 multiplyer when my BIOS is set to 4.05 with a x9 mult. computer properties confirm the 4.05Ghz along with the boot screen...


Be careful...the 8400's will fry from voltage long before they burn up from heating. You can't just use the temperature as a factor for the 45nm cores.

You can and WILL fry your chip if you run too much voltage and your temperatures will be within reason!!!


----------



## Field

what kind of program do i use to open these zip files for the benchmarking programs?


----------



## Taeric

XP should be able to open the zip files natively through Windows Explorer. WinZip or any similar program should do the trick as well.


----------



## dan12288

nice


----------



## alexyov

anybody knows the max speed i can achieve with my E4600, and i also like to know the max cpu core voltage for the E4600


----------



## yukiz

Depends on what MOB you are using, what chipset, and RAM

Intel chipset would be better overclocker than nvidia chipset


----------



## alexyov

the mobo is a asus p5q e bios 1003, chipset p45, ram 4gb ozc pc2-6400


----------



## yukiz

WOW thats OLD Bios. bios 1003 is buggy for OC'ing

Download this http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us
Bios 1201

You might step to 4.0 GHz
But it depends with your cooler tho....

usually people OC'ing e4600 @ 3.2 to 3.6


----------



## alexyov

well 1003 is from July 29 2008, but there's a newer one (1201), and i also like to know what's a safe vcore (cpu voltage) right now is at 1.432 runing @3.2ghz but it has crash once and restarted again, but i just don't know how much more voltage can i safely use in my E4600


----------



## chemicalfan

I'm pretty sure that VCore is too high - check your chip using the link in my sig


----------



## alexyov

VID Voltage Range:
1.162V-1.312V
acording to the intel link in chemicalfan sigature this are my limits, right?, if i want to overclock, i must stay within this limits?


----------



## chemicalfan

Yep, that's the recommended range. In theory, any increase in voltage will decrease the life of a CPU, starting at around 10 years and coming down as you go up. A chip should last longer than you'll want it for if you stay within those limits.


----------



## alexyov

ok, folowing chemicalfan advise, i took my E4600 from 3.2ghz 1.432v to 3.13ghz 1.384v, and i think is more stable, well at least so far, i also updated my mobo BIOS to v.1201


----------



## LizG33

I'm new at this and looking for some help. I built my system, and trying to OC it but can't figure it out.
Motherboard= ASRock P43Twins1600
CPU = E7200 2.53ghz,3mb L2 cache, 1066 fsb, 45nm
memory = Patriot Extreme Performance 2gb ddr3 1333(pc3-10666)
O.S. Vista Ultimate
Graphics Card = Asus EAH3850 512mb 
Power Supply = Raidmax RX-530SS 530 watts 
Powertek tower
cooling is Zalman CNP 7500 Alcu
Sorry if I went over board on the information just wanted to be though. I have tried Alot of different things and can't get the memory to run at 1333 keeps running at 1066. Any opinions would be helpful. Everytime I try to raise the CPU frequency it won't post afterwards, and have to change it back to defult settings. Thank you.


----------



## farmdve

Will this pc be able to do it?
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=408454


----------



## Taeric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizG33* 
I'm new at this and looking for some help. I built my system, and trying to OC it but can't figure it out.
Motherboard= ASRock P43Twins1600
CPU = E7200 2.53ghz,3mb L2 cache, 1066 fsb, 45nm
memory = Patriot Extreme Performance 2gb ddr3 1333(pc3-10666)
O.S. Vista Ultimate
Graphics Card = Asus EAH3850 512mb
Power Supply = Raidmax RX-530SS 530 watts
Powertek tower
cooling is Zalman CNP 7500 Alcu
Sorry if I went over board on the information just wanted to be though. I have tried Alot of different things and can't get the memory to run at 1333 keeps running at 1066. Any opinions would be helpful. Everytime I try to raise the CPU frequency it won't post afterwards, and have to change it back to defult settings. Thank you.

Please create a new thread for you question. You'll get much better responses if it's not tacked on the end of a guide. There's no need to apologize for including a lot of information; many people include far too little.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *farmdve* 
Will this pc be able to do it?
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=408454

"It" as in overclock? That really depends on your motherboard. CPU-Z doesn't give detailed info on the mobo on the validation page; it just shows the Northbridge chipset family, which is not enough to info to evaluate. Please provide your full system specs.

As with the member above, you are better off creating a separate thread for your questions rather than adding on to the guide thread.


----------



## farmdve

CPU

Code:



Code:


FieldValue
CPU Properties
CPU TypeIntel Celeron D 330, 2666 MHz (20 x 133)
CPU AliasPrescott-256
CPU SteppingG1
Instruction Setx86, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Original Clock2667 MHz
Min / Max CPU Multiplier14x / 20x
Engineering SampleNo
L1 Trace Cache12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache16 KB
L2 Cache256 KB  (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

CPU Manufacturer
Company NameIntel Corporation
Product Informationhttp://www.intel.com/products/processor

CPU Utilization
CPU #17 %

CPUID

Code:



Code:


FieldValue
CPUID Properties
CPUID ManufacturerGenuineIntel
CPUID CPU NameIntel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.66GHz
CPUID Revision00000F49h
IA Brand ID00h  (Unknown)
Platform ID1Fh / MC 04h  (Socket 478)
Microcode Update Revision3
HTT / CMP Units0 / 1

Instruction Set
64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, Intel64)Not Supported
AMD 3DNow!Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! ProfessionalNot Supported
AMD 3DNowPrefetchNot Supported
AMD Enhanced 3DNow!Not Supported
AMD Extended MMXNot Supported
AMD MisAligned SSENot Supported
AMD SSE4ANot Supported
AMD SSE5Not Supported
Cyrix Extended MMXNot Supported
IA-64Not Supported
IA MMXSupported
IA SSESupported
IA SSE 2Supported
IA SSE 3Supported
IA Supplemental SSE 3Not Supported
IA SSE 4.1Not Supported
IA SSE 4.2Not Supported
IA AVXNot Supported
IA FMANot Supported
IA AES ExtensionsNot Supported
VIA Alternate Instruction SetNot Supported
CLFLUSH InstructionSupported
CMPXCHG8B InstructionSupported
CMPXCHG16B InstructionNot Supported
Conditional Move InstructionSupported
LZCNT InstructionNot Supported
MONITOR / MWAIT InstructionSupported
PCLMULQDQ InstructionNot Supported
POPCNT InstructionNot Supported
RDTSCP InstructionNot Supported
SYSCALL / SYSRET InstructionNot Supported
SYSENTER / SYSEXIT InstructionSupported
VIA FEMMS InstructionNot Supported

Security Features
Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE)Not Supported
Advanced Cryptography Engine 2 (ACE2)Not Supported
Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB)Not Supported
Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG)Not Supported
PadLock Hash Engine (PHE)Not Supported
PadLock Montgomery Multiplier (PMM)Not Supported
Processor Serial Number (PSN)Not Supported

Power Management Features
Automatic Clock ControlSupported
Digital ThermometerNot Supported
Dynamic FSB Frequency SwitchingNot Supported
Enhanced Halt State (C1E)Not Supported
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS)Not Supported
Frequency ID ControlNot Supported
Hardware P-State ControlNot Supported
LongRunNot Supported
LongRun Table InterfaceNot Supported
PowerSaver 1.0Not Supported
PowerSaver 2.0Not Supported
PowerSaver 3.0Not Supported
Processor Duty Cycle ControlSupported
Software Thermal ControlNot Supported
Temperature Sensing DiodeNot Supported
Thermal Monitor 1Supported
Thermal Monitor 2Supported
Thermal MonitoringNot Supported
Thermal TripNot Supported
Voltage ID ControlNot Supported

CPUID Features
1 GB Page SizeNot Supported
36-bit Page Size ExtensionSupported
Address Region Registers (ARR)Not Supported
CPL Qualified Debug StoreSupported
Debug Trace StoreSupported
Debugging ExtensionSupported
Direct Cache AccessNot Supported
Dynamic Acceleration Technology (IDA)Not Supported
Fast Save & RestoreSupported
Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT)Not Supported
Invariant Time Stamp CounterSupported
L1 Context IDSupported
Local APIC On ChipSupported
Machine Check Architecture (MCA)Supported
Machine Check Exception (MCE)Supported
Memory Configuration Registers (MCR)Not Supported
Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR)Supported
Model Specific Registers (MSR)Supported
Nested PagingNot Supported
Page Attribute Table (PAT)Supported
Page Global ExtensionSupported
Page Size Extension (PSE)Supported
Pending Break EventSupported
Physical Address Extension (PAE)Supported
Safer Mode Extensions (SMX)Not Supported
Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica)Not Supported
Self-SnoopSupported
Time Stamp Counter (TSC)Supported
Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool)Not Supported
Virtual Mode ExtensionSupported

MotherBoard

Code:



Code:


FieldValue
Motherboard Properties
Motherboard ID62-120-0000010-00101111-081605-INTEL$865PE120_P4I65PE BIOS P1.20
Motherboard NameASRock P4i65PE

Front Side Bus Properties
Bus TypeIntel GTL+
Bus Width64-bit
Real Clock133 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock533 MHz
Bandwidth4266 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties
Bus TypeDual DDR SDRAM
Bus Width128-bit
DRAM:FSB Ratio5:4
Real Clock167 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock333 MHz
Bandwidth5333 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties
Bus TypeIntel Hub Interface
Bus Width8-bit
Real Clock67 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock267 MHz
Bandwidth267 MB/s

Motherboard Physical Info
CPU Sockets/Slots1 Socket 478
Expansion Slots5 PCI, 1 AGP
RAM Slots4 DDR DIMM
Integrated DevicesAudio, LAN
Form FactorATX
Motherboard Size210 mm x 300 mm
Motherboard Chipseti865PE
Extra FeaturesHybrid Booster

Motherboard Manufacturer
Company NameASRock Inc.
Product Informationhttp://www.asrock.com/mb/index.asp?s=n
BIOS Downloadhttp://www.asrock.com/support/Download.asp

Memory

Code:



Code:


FieldValue
Physical Memory
Total1022 MB
Used731 MB
Free291 MB
Utilization72 %

Swap Space
Total2461 MB
Used521 MB
Free1939 MB
Utilization21 %

Virtual Memory
Total3483 MB
Used1253 MB
Free2230 MB
Utilization36 %

Paging File
Paging FileC:pagefile.sys
Initial / Maximum Size1536 MB / 3072 MB
Current Size1536 MB
Current / Peak Usage113 MB / 176 MB
Utilization7 %

Physical Address Extension (PAE)
Supported by Operating SystemYes
Supported by CPUYes
ActiveNo

SPD

Code:



Code:


FieldValue
Memory Module Properties
Module NameA-Data
Serial NumberNone
Module Size512 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
Module TypeUnbuffered
Memory TypeDDR SDRAM
Memory SpeedPC3200 (200 MHz)
Module Width64 bit
Module VoltageSSTL 2.5
Error Detection MethodNone
Refresh RateReduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings
@ 200 MHz3.0-4-4-8  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 12-14-2  (RC-RFC-RRD)
@ 166 MHz2.5-4-4-7  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 10-12-2  (RC-RFC-RRD)

Memory Module Features
Early RAS# PrechargeNot Supported
Auto-PrechargeNot Supported
Precharge AllNot Supported
Write1/Read BurstNot Supported
Buffered Address/Control InputsNot Supported
Registered Address/Control InputsNot Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock)Not Supported
Buffered DQMB InputsNot Supported
Registered DQMB InputsNot Supported
Differential Clock InputSupported
Redundant Row AddressNot Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer
Company NameA-DATA Technology Co., Ltd.
Product Informationhttp://www.adata.com.tw/adata_en/drammodule.php

Chipset

Code:



Code:


FieldValue
North Bridge Properties
North BridgeIntel Springdale i865PE
Supported FSB SpeedsFSB400, FSB533, FSB800
Supported Memory TypesDDR-266 SDRAM, DDR-333 SDRAM, DDR-400 SDRAM
Maximum Memory Amount4 GB
Revision / Stepping02 / A2
Package Type932 Pin FC-BGA
Package Size3.75 cm x 3.75 cm
Core Voltage1.5 V
In-Order Queue Depth12

Memory Controller
TypeDual Channel  (128-bit)
Active ModeDual Channel  (128-bit)
PATEnabled

Memory Timings
CAS Latency (CL)2.5T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD)4T
RAS Precharge (tRP)4T
RAS Active Time (tRAS)8T
Refresh Period (tREF)7.8 us

Error Correction
ECCNot Supported
ChipKill ECCNot Supported
RAIDNot Supported
ECC ScrubbingNot Supported

Memory Slots
DRAM Slot #1512 MB  (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
DRAM Slot #2512 MB  (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)

AGP Controller
AGP Version3.00
AGP StatusEnabled
AGP DeviceSapphire Radeon 9550
AGP Aperture Size64 MB
Supported AGP Speeds1x, 2x, 4x, 8x
Current AGP Speed8x
Fast-WriteSupported, Enabled
Side Band AddressingSupported, Enabled

Chipset Manufacturer
Company NameIntel Corporation
Product Informationhttp://www.intel.com/products/chipsets
Driver Downloadhttp://support.intel.com/support/chipsets
Driver Updatehttp://driveragent.com?ref=59

ACPI

Code:



Code:


FieldValue
ACPI Table Properties
ACPI SignatureAPIC
Table DescriptionMultiple APIC Description Table
Memory Address3FF40300h
Table Length92 bytes
OEM IDA M I
OEM Table IDOEMAPIC
Creator IDMSFT

BIOS

Code:



Code:


FieldValue
BIOS Properties
BIOS TypeAMI
BIOS VersionP1.20
System BIOS Date08/16/05
Video BIOS Date05/01/11

BIOS Manufacturer
Company NameAmerican Megatrends Inc.
Product Informationhttp://www.ami.com/amibios
BIOS Upgradeshttp://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40

Problems & Suggestions
SuggestionAre you looking for a BIOS Upgrade?  Contact eSupport Today!
SuggestionSystem BIOS is more than 2 years old. Update it if necessary.

Sorry that it is so long but this is from Everest
And if it is not enough i will provide more info


----------



## monkey3d

its a shame large companys lock the bios and fsb. Especially with the high end computers that have enormous oc capabilities on the hardware level.


----------



## farmdve

Its been a long time and i want to know can i overclock(my pc's hardware is there)
Except that i have changed the cooler and my video card to better ones


----------



## cgrado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *farmdve* 
Its been a long time and i want to know can i overclock(my pc's hardware is there)
Except that i have changed the cooler and my video card to better ones

Well now that's not a very helpful post now is it? That's why we're all here. I suggest filling out your system specs so we know what you have and starting your own thread where we can answer your questions.


----------



## Patricko

What are the best voltage settings for E8400 ?


----------



## farmdve

Well i did not have to wait more than a week to get an answer
By this time i OC-ed my pc and the most stable clock is 170mhz
And no i cant change vcore sett. it is locked


----------



## acidburn1

Hey everyone,

I need all your insights.... I have a chance to get a qx6850 for $239.99 now we all know this is a hot chip set... My questions is I could get a q9550 for $299.99. which one should I buy? the q9550 is 45nm does it really matter?

thanks,

acidburn


----------



## daniel_r35

Hi everybody,

I'm new here and a beginner in overclocking. I'm stuck with a DP35DP and i tried using SetFSB to overclock it. Managed to bring the speed from 2666.8Mhz to 2731.5 Mhz. And also managed to bring up a few other things like my memory frequency and stuff like that. I know the speed increment is not much. But it's a big thing for me. My buddy overclocked his DP35DP by a mere 40Mhz and his PC went kaboom. I just need some advice. Should I continue overclocking it? If so, till what speed? And if it fails, what can I do? I can post up any sort of screenshot if it helps. I really need some advice here. Much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## PizzaMan

First to help prevent PC from going "keboom" replace that Intel heatsink with a much larger after market cooler.

Not familiar with your mobo, but don't use SetFSB if you able to set everything in your BIOS.

Runs your stress test like is says in post 1. Watch your temps. Go to Intel's site and see what they commend not exceeding for temps.


----------



## Rhine

I can't find PCI/AGP/PCIe and stop unused PCI clock on my asus p5q deluxe motherboard anyone know where I can find it?

and should both CPU spread spectrum and PCI Spread sprectrum be disabled?


----------



## PizzaMan

I wouldn't worry about your PCI clock in the BIOS unless you are having issues with unstable GPUs.

Yes, turning off Spread Spretrum is a good idea while overclocking. Once you have eached a stable clock you can try turning it back one if you choose. The Spread Spectrum is on by default due to FCC regulations. If you notice interferrance with your sound card or maybe a radio reciever your might want to turn it on. Otherwise, there is really no need for it.


----------



## slyfox30

Hi guy's just joined this site... For obvious reasons of course, I hear you lot are all pro's









Anyway here is my sys spec:

Abit IN9 Max32
2 x 512mb BFG 8800 GTS in SLI
Q6600 2.4Ghz
BFG physicsX
2 x 1gig OCZ gold edition 800mhz
Antec 850w PSU
Vista32 home premium edition
All wrapped up in a Thermaltake Armor+ VH600LBWS w liquid Cooling

Problem is... Nothing is overclocked ha ha.. Well apart from my bfgs that come OC'ed anyway I'm not going to ask any questions now as i'm going to read all the guides first and have a go myself.. Well actually I've already attempted to over clock my cpu and got it to 3.1Ghz but it's about as stable as a house of cards in V5 finger of god twister.. My system boots fine but when I run 3Dmark06 or vantage she doesn't want to play and shuts off... Grrrrrr.. Reminds me of my missus actually, bit temprimental like









Anyway just want to shout a big Hi to you folks and will probably be asking some questions in time... As I don't want my house looking like the semi detached that was connected to chernobyl









Have a good one guys

Slyfox30


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slyfox30*


Hi guy's just joined this site... For obvious reasons of course, I hear you lot are all pro's









Anyway here is my sys spec:

Abit IN9 Max32
2 x 512mb BFG 8800 GTS in SLI
Q6600 2.4Ghz
BFG physicsX
2 x 1gig OCZ gold edition 800mhz
Antec 850w PSU
Vista32 home premium edition
All wrapped up in a Thermaltake Armor+ VH600LBWS w liquid Cooling

Problem is... Nothing is overclocked ha ha.. Well apart from my bfgs that come OC'ed anyway I'm not going to ask any questions now as i'm going to read all the guides first and have a go myself.. Well actually I've already attempted to over clock my cpu and got it to 3.1Ghz but it's about as stable as a house of cards in V5 finger of god twister.. My system boots fine but when I run 3Dmark06 or vantage she doesn't want to play and shuts off... Grrrrrr.. Reminds me of my missus actually, bit temprimental like









Anyway just want to shout a big Hi to you folks and will probably be asking some questions in time... As I don't want my house looking like the semi detached that was connected to chernobyl









Have a good one guys

Slyfox30


Fill out your system specs here so it shows in you sig.

Most of us are glad to help. This is a great thread to get started.


----------



## MarCustomized

What is:
_FSB Overvoltage Control
FSB DeOvervoltage Control
CPU GTLREF Voltage Ratio_
and when would I need to adjust them, if ever?


----------



## frankval

Hi,
How can I overclock with these:
Motherboard Shuttle AV49V
Memory DDR256
CPU Intel 2.40 GHz


----------



## frankval

How can I enable FSB in bios? Ctrl+F1 didnt help!


----------



## cgrado

Shuttle motherboard= most likely not going to overclock.


----------



## JMT668

how bout OCing a Asus P4gpl - x and P4 3.2ghz prescott


----------



## volkovy

What is the maximum safe voltage of an overclocked E2180?
I do not want to murder it.. +0.1v increase is still acceptable?
I will use aircooling and hoping of 3.0-3.2GHz (it is M0 stepping).


----------



## PizzaMan

1.5v is max per Intel.


----------



## volkovy

Thank you!


----------



## PizzaMan

http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLAY7


----------



## Jahren

nice guide!
thanks


----------



## volkovy

Here i go again..
So after 4 days testing, i realised that my E2180 will top out somewhere between 3.15 and 3.25GHz at 1,5V.
On 3.3, Prime did an error in about 3 minutes.
Changed down to 3.25, prime did an error after 9 hours.
Now i'm testing at 3.2.. I think it'll be finally OK.
*Is there any chance to get higher if i change the stock Intel cooler*, or would there be only a lower cpu temperature under stress?
I ordered a Thermalright SI-128, and will put a nice powerful 120mm fan on the top of it.


----------



## PizzaMan

You should be able to go higher with a new cooler.


----------



## volkovy

Thx!
When i done some testing with the new one, i'll post the result..


----------



## rc213

Was wondering if I could get some opinions on how much I could get away with without messing with the voltage?


----------



## PizzaMan

Around 3.0Ghz.


----------



## lasemanz

As i know My Specs are these
2GB DDR2 Kingston 1GB on each slot
its an HP computer
Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 @2.2Ghz
Mobo Foxconn N15235
and about font i dont know where i see =( its plugged directly on the power outlet if i could get at least 3.0Ghz it was a miracle because when i buy my PC i didn't know how i get the best,for less, and i bought a expensive PC but the mobo didn't have PCI-E x16 =( i have to buy another Mobo...please tell me de cheapest and good mobo for Overclocking with these specs and later i will buy or a 9600GT or 9800Gtx+ if i Can Overclock with this Specs that i've got now help mee!

sorry for the bad english..i'm brazilian =)


----------



## lasemanz

here's the print for some usable info


----------



## synikal

hello guys im new to the website i have a pretty simple question ive been reading most the guides still have some confusion currently at work k here they are

1. i have a Q6700 ive seen most can get it from the 2.6ghz it comes to max of 4ghz avg 3.5ghz im currently at 3.0ghz on everything on auto ive seen my volts go to 1.6 at times though should i take certain things off auto?

2. i have 6 gigs of ram i took out of my hp its 2 sticks of 2gigs and 2 of 1gig tottal of 6gig all at 800mhz what should my multiplier be at for a 3.5ghz or 3.6ghz am i correct to think if i put it on a x9 x400mhz = 3.6ghz would it be 1:1 for my memmory to run at 800mhz?

3. i have a pretty huge cpu fan my case is always at around 29C card is always 28c MAX 23c idle is that enough cooling i have about 4 120mm fans and 1 huge cpu cooler

4. im really confused on my volts for my cpu some guides say to put on 1.5 some say they get Q6700 to 3.6ghz at 1.3v whats youre experience

ok thanks for youre tips there very much appreciated any guides you know that might clear it up would be awesome hope to read from you all soon thanks


----------



## chris72b9

How's everyone doing. I'm new here and I was referred here by some guys on another forum that I'm frequent at. I'll say, you guys have a good forum with lots of good information .

But all that aside (I'll save you the introduction you guys are used to hearing from new members) I recently built a machine based around a Q6600. Well, for what it's worth, I actually built it about six months ago, but time is going stupidly fast and it feels like I built it not a month ago.

The motherboard I have is an EVGA 750i SLI FTW board. It's a pretty good board and it's handled my OC's well so far. Back in about September I bumped my FSB up to 333.333*9, achieving 3.0GHz easily. After a few months of that, I ordered 4 more gigs of RAM (DDR2-800) to top me out at 8GBs. Then I went and OC'ed the RAM just a bit (on stock voltage) to 900Mhz.

So, fast forward to today and I'm in the process of getting my timings down. I'm at 5-5-5-16-2T and I might look to step up my speed to 1066MHz with a 2.0V rating.

This brings me back to my CPU. I was thinking of bumping my CPU up to 3.2Ghz (on air cooling, aftermarket cooler with some good Arctic Silver 5). Do you guys think this is a good idea? My PC's killing it on the CPU front and really my only weakness is coming from the GPU side (I never thought I'd have to call a 9800 GTX a weakness).

What voltage would you guys run in a 3.2GHz OC on my 750i board? Right now I believe I'm running the FSB @ 1.3V. Stock, I believe my FSB voltage was 1.2V, so I can't imagine having to bump it up too much just to get to 3.2, considering that I went from 2.4 to 3.0 on only 1V extra.

Just to take a hypothetical walk through this, I'd go into BIOS with my previous settings saved in a profile, then I'd bump the FSB voltage, then set the CPU multiplier to 8x, then set the FSB speed to 400 (400.000*8 = 3200), check my temps, exit BIOS, startup, check stability, etc, etc.

Are there any suggestions you guys have, or anything you guys need to add to this? If there's more information you need I'll gladly post my full specs, but this post is already long enough.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chris72b9* 
How's everyone doing. I'm new here and I was referred here by some guys on another forum that I'm frequent at. I'll say, you guys have a good forum with lots of good information .

But all that aside (I'll save you the introduction you guys are used to hearing from new members) I recently built a machine based around a Q6600. Well, for what it's worth, I actually built it about six months ago, but time is going stupidly fast and it feels like I built it not a month ago.

The motherboard I have is an EVGA 750i SLI FTW board. It's a pretty good board and it's handled my OC's well so far. Back in about September I bumped my FSB up to 333.333*9, achieving 3.0GHz easily. After a few months of that, I ordered 4 more gigs of RAM (DDR2-800) to top me out at 8GBs. Then I went and OC'ed the RAM just a bit (on stock voltage) to 900Mhz.

So, fast forward to today and I'm in the process of getting my timings down. I'm at 5-5-5-16-2T and I might look to step up my speed to 1066MHz with a 2.0V rating.

This brings me back to my CPU. I was thinking of bumping my CPU up to 3.2Ghz (on air cooling, aftermarket cooler with some good Arctic Silver 5). Do you guys think this is a good idea? My PC's killing it on the CPU front and really my only weakness is coming from the GPU side (I never thought I'd have to call a 9800 GTX a weakness).

What voltage would you guys run in a 3.2GHz OC on my 750i board? Right now I believe I'm running the FSB @ 1.3V. Stock, I believe my FSB voltage was 1.2V, so I can't imagine having to bump it up too much just to get to 3.2, considering that I went from 2.4 to 3.0 on only 1V extra.

Just to take a hypothetical walk through this, I'd go into BIOS with my previous settings saved in a profile, then I'd bump the FSB voltage, then set the CPU multiplier to 8x, then set the FSB speed to 400 (400.000*8 = 3200), check my temps, exit BIOS, startup, check stability, etc, etc.

Are there any suggestions you guys have, or anything you guys need to add to this? If there's more information you need I'll gladly post my full specs, but this post is already long enough.










You should check out these threads:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ck-thread.html

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ing-guide.html


----------



## chris72b9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
You should check out these threads:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ck-thread.html

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ing-guide.html

Thanks man, that really helps. It's basically all the info I need in those two threads.









Also, I just got some new case fans and I'm ready to mount them up whenever I get some time. Haha, it's pretty bad when I get excited about the smallest s***, but I'm trying to move some more air to get ready for my next OC.


----------



## john_77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Solid Snake* 
Im about to over clock my p4 but i want to get one of those temperature programs that tells you cpu and case teperature.

i have the same motherboard and i can't do overclock the cpu clock...if you know please help. thanks


----------



## Gatroo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phoenix_Master* 
Isnt there ANY other way???

yeah i overlcocked whit intel control center







is that good?


----------



## DIO

hey im new here but i've been slowly learning how to overclock and i've got my cpu up to 3.7GHz. all i've done is kept bumping my fsb and dram synced together. i dont understand the mem. timings. im sure i can get higher clocks if i did. can someome help me.


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gatroo*


yeah i overlcocked whit intel control center







is that good?










No. That's not good. Overclock using controls in your BIOS on your motherboard. Hit DEL on boot up to access them.


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DIO*


hey im new here but i've been slowly learning how to overclock and i've got my cpu up to 3.7GHz. all i've done is kept bumping my fsb and dram synced together. i dont understand the mem. timings. im sure i can get higher clocks if i did. can someome help me.


Higher mem speed means you will have to loosen up (increase) your timings.


----------



## Rick089

Ok so i used QX6850 for cpu level up on my asus mobo which made my fsb automatically set to 333. Then i made my memory 12800, cpu voltage 1.33, and memory voltage 1.66. turned off speedsetep, c1E, upped Nb voltage. ive tried everything

I Ran prime for about 6 minutes them my pc locked up. any advice? my specs are in my sig


----------



## TRELOXELO

thank u man!!!


----------



## Ramzinho

I'm getting ready for my 1st ever Good machine, and i am all over overclocking it. so i've been reading and reading allover and i could say 100% this is the best article about overclocking an intel CPU ever.

I loved it.. and sure will follow ... can't wait for my stuff to come


----------



## Kitarist

Great guide!!!


----------



## Sullivan

Printing, Im going to read this in gym tomorrow.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


Printing, Im going to read this in gym tomorrow.


Read it twice


----------



## cgrado

And don't forget it's a couple years old, so ask questions if you have newish stuff. Things such as thermal limits, FSB limits, etc. have changed.


----------



## intel-overclock

thanks, good topic.


----------



## Chandler1337

Thank you so much for writing this review, this helped me a LOT with my first OC.







Finally put my motherboard's OC feature to good use.


----------



## m4dd4wg

thanks, very helpful


----------



## oliveryo

thanks a bunch, very helpful


----------



## dfr775

This topic realy helped me alot in how to overclock. First thing i will do when i finish building my new sistem.


----------



## AcidF

Lots to read.....good stuff thank you....Now i need to understand it all to make the best of it and score a nice high score....


----------



## Joey:)

Wow thanks allot, love it







I just overclocked my CPU for the first time. (14 mhz, small steps right?) Just one question, how does super PI prove your system stable (or unstable)?


----------



## Deadric8

hello i'm new to overclocking and my bios doesnt seem to support ocing?? i have an asus 5189-0426 mobo 2x1gb samsung pc6400 ddr2 dual [email protected] 800mhz nvidia gforce gtx240 ddr3 ocd to 880mhz core clock 2144 shader 2165 memory clock intel pentium dual core e2140 series @1.6ghz lite on dvd burner/lightscribe..Could someone please help me i want to get a bit more out of my processor and possiably ram? for colling i have stock heatsink/fan on proc and i have the case open with a twin motor window fan at it side my temps so far seem to stay in the low 20's on EVERYTHING even under 'max' load stays under 50c..ambient room temp stay around 59/63 degree f


----------



## Rivercat01

Hey Guys, Im a noob (at least I admit it) to this and was wondering if the original post from 04 is still good info. Maybe a update is in order as far as default bios settings and standard stuff like cpu/memory ratio, HT enabled or not, Spread spectrum or not.


----------



## jbar15

Have had my system for @6 years. Intel 2.6 Celeron on a MSI 6728 mother board. Nothing real fancy but had built at a local computer shop. A month ago i ran across this post and now am running at 3.25..All stock. Just sayin thanks for the info.


----------



## cgrado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rivercat01* 
Hey Guys, Im a noob (at least I admit it) to this and was wondering if the original post from 04 is still good info. Maybe a update is in order as far as default bios settings and standard stuff like cpu/memory ratio, HT enabled or not, Spread spectrum or not.

Some of the basics, but a lot has been disputed and changed. I would go off more recent threads. Read through other people overclocking the same/similar processors to you.


----------



## XtremIce

Very good tutorial! Thank you NoAffinity.


----------



## Israeleet

Hey guys, I tried to overclock using the http://pc.ign.com/articles/747/747606p3.html guide for overclocking a C2Duo on a 680i SLI mobo.

I just have a quick question; after doing step 3 in the article (setting system voltages) completely and restarting my computer, one of 3 things happened.

1) The screen in the beginning that tells you to press Delete to bios and alt something for AWDFLASH or something, loaded up only 1/3 of the way, and got stuck.

2) That same screen loads till the end but stops at "finding IDE drives" or something like that

3) The screen loads, but in the end it says "Warning! The system now is in safe mode. Please reset memory and cpu voltages"

When I go into the BIOS, the values reset to their defaults although on the side, my entered values are still there, waiting to get reset back to their default.

So I try again, and those 3 things happen in order. So I just reset them back to default so I can boot up normally, to write this to you. Please help!


----------



## Deadric8

talking bout ocing i got a 'smallish' oc on my e2140 with setfsb...went from 1.6ghz to 1785mhz


----------



## dmmccar

thanx bro


----------



## kehabouter

this is a great guide for beginning overclockers, i learned hella lot from this ~

i thank you!


----------



## elvla2

Awesome guide !!!!!!!


----------



## CrackUC

i didn't understood one thing !! in another guide it was said that your ram in frequency by 4 means 1333/4 in my case ! which is euqal to 333.25 ! My multiplier is 10 ! So if i want to go to 4 ghz than that isn't possible am i correct ? my multiplier is locked and can't go more than 10 so if i decrease the multiplier to 6 and increase the fsb than it would be more than 333.25mhz which is my limitation of ram so can i increase the fsb more than 333.25mhz if i decrease the multiplier ?


----------



## jinsoup

it's DDR for "Double Data Rate" so your RAM is actually 1333/2=667 MHz
Your FSB (if your CPU still has one of these it's already quite old...) will probably be something like 100 MHz, 133 MHz, 166 MHz, or 200 MHz.
This FSB is multiplied by the multiplier, resulting in your CPU Clock speed

ex: AMD XP 2000+
FSB: 133 MHz
Multiplier": 12.5x
Clock speed = 133x12.5 ~ 1.67 GHz
RAM clock needs to be matched to the FSB speed, for old DDR RAM, they had DDR266, 333 and 400 which was divided by 2 for FSB speed.

*The modern Intel CPUs only use a "bus" now, and I'm pretty sure they arent locked to RAM speeds any longer as they were in the past.*
You can only really overclock "K" series CPUs by increasing the multiplier and voltages these days, the BUS is not very flexible.

Past: Buy faster RAM, increase FSB
Now: Buy whatever RAM, buy K series Intel or AMD Black CPU, over-multiplier like crazy

To get 4.0 GHz, u would for example, do
Intel i5-2500k:
BUS: 100 MHz
Multipler: 40x
Clock speed = 100x40=4000MHz

first post was from 2004 - This article needs to be like.. locked please? lol


----------



## xsquare

I can't see the first post. I see only a couple of sentences instead of a full article. Is that normal? I have the same problem with other articles too.


----------



## Zheka

I'm having difficulty with my overclock ever since I have gotten the 280x. I have my Multiplier set to 42 and I have disabled all power saving features. I boot into windows and my overclock is showing up correctly. After playing BF3 or BF4 for a couple of minutes, the multiplier jumps down to 16 and the game starts to lag horribly. I have a 650w PSU and I am using an MSI motherboard. This motherboard does not support manual core voltage changes. I have it set to auto and it jumps up ti 1.3+ when it's on 4.2Ghz. Does anyone know why my CPU is doing this without my permission? Here is my original thread, where at first, I thought it was my GPU having issues. http://www.overclock.net/t/1442939/asus-r9-280x-throttling


----------



## Torvi

can somebody tell me the right voltage for stable 4.4 ghz oc? im running now on 4,2 with h100i on stress test it reaches 85C

http://valid.canardpc.com/g9x3kf


----------



## vladv

@ Torvi

And your idle temps are...?


----------



## evoporto

The first memory bus was created by Data General when they came with one of the first computers. Each memory board could hold one bit, so they needed eight memory boards, they were using actual transistors, with resistors and capacitors in the board, and they were called a "Flip-Flop". So the computer bus was called a "byte" for the eight "bits". The main memory consisted of magnetic cores that were magnetized to hold the data. For quite a while the main problem holding back, progress in computers was the semiconductor memory.


----------

